# Ridiculous in-guide Ads



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

DirecTV has slowly been adding more and more in-guide ads and banners. Just now I went to look for a movie to watch and typed in 500. I was greeted with *4* lines of ads, and 2 channels worth of guide. I page down, and there is a fifth in-guide ad. Yes, in 12 lines of guide area, 5 of them are ads. Am I the only one that finds this ridiculously stupid and annoying?


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

Normally I would say yes but in the 500 example you gave the banner ads are promoting the new "on demand" channels.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

What's the difference between options #2 and #3?

The banner ads have never bothered me, so I don't care.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I presume you're talking about the onscreen guide? I seldom use it to look for anything, preferring Titantv.com. 
But I'll test in the next day to see how annoyed I can get.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

A competitor has an option to turn it off. Hidden in Enhancements ...


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Juppers said:


> DirecTV has slowly been adding more and more in-guide ads and banners. Just now I went to look for a movie to watch and typed in 500. I was greeted with *4* lines of ads, and 2 channels worth of guide. I page down, and there is a fifth in-guide ad. Yes, in 12 lines of guide area, 5 of them are ads. Am I the only one that finds this ridiculously stupid and annoying?


HBO and Cinemax VOD were launched last night for the first time on DIRECTV. As a result, those two banners were added to let customers know. There will be a more "elegant" solution down the road to inform customers, but for now that's what is used as a quick, cost effective way to let customers know those services have launched. For customers without broadband connections, they didn't even see those banners. They were specifically targeted to customers that have on Demand HD-DVRs and may not have known those services were launched.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Is it BlackArrow work ?


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

Every so often they show up in the sports section as well. I don't love them but at least they are relevant. The local cable company places actual ads for things like cars and electricians in their guide. I can deal with this stuff.


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> HBO and Cinemax VOD were launched last night for the first time on DIRECTV. As a result, those two banners were added to let customers know. There will be a more "elegant" solution down the road to inform customers, but for now that's what is used as a quick, cost effective way to let customers know those services have launched. For customers without broadband connections, they didn't even see those banners. They were specifically targeted to customers that have on Demand HD-DVRs and may not have known those services were launched.


Isn't that what the TVMail feature is for? At least those you can delete after you have read them .


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Juppers said:


> Isn't that what the TVMail feature is for? At least those you can delete after you have read them .


The number of people who actually read TVMail is probably pretty low. I used to, until they started sending out useless crap every other day. Now I just leave it alone and ignore the indicator.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Juppers said:


> Isn't that what the TVMail feature is for? At least those you can delete after you have read them .


Absolutely. 
I've never liked the banner ads.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Those banners slow down the "legacy" HR machines, I don't care for them at all.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I don't care...now. 

I did care when I was using the HR21-200, it seemed to slow it down.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

smiddy said:


> I don't care...now.
> 
> I did care when I was using the HR21-200, it seemed to slow it down.


Ditto...not even the wife or youngins' seems to care about it at this point.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Satelliteracer said:


> HBO and Cinemax VOD were launched last night for the first time on DIRECTV. As a result, those two banners were added to let customers know. There will be a more "elegant" solution down the road to inform customers, but for now that's what is used as a quick, cost effective way to let customers know those services have launched. For customers without broadband connections, they didn't even see those banners. They were specifically targeted to customers that have on Demand HD-DVRs and may not have known those services were launched.


Am looking forward to the more "elegant" solution.


----------



## hobie346 (Feb 23, 2007)

Give me the option to remove or more...guide ads. No I don't like 'em but at the moment Direct controls the guide and therefore the ads. The only upside is the current ads are for Direct programs.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

I agree, at least the ads are for D* stuff. The cable company here puts whatever someone wants to pay for in their guide, not just shows they have on demand. You sometimes hear people say that satellite TV and radio and also cable TV shouldn't have commercials. "I have to pay to watch/listen to commercials?!" I understand networks have to pay for the shows, that is why we have commercials, but I pay for satellite service, and included in that is the cost to program the STB and all the related backend to make it work, and I think it would be "ridiculous" if AT&T, Target, Axe, etc started showing up on my STB so whoever is providing service can make more money.

As long as they remain just colorful eye-catching ways of showing what would normally be in the guide anyway, they are ok I guess, although I still don't care for the noticeable lag on legacy boxes.

That's another reason I don't like the cable here. The guide works in pages, and its 4 lines of shows then an advertisement. Next page is 4 lines then an ad. That's right, an ad on every page. Complete bull, especially when you have to pay for each active box, each with it's own DVR service fee.


----------



## william8004 (Oct 6, 2006)

I remember when we didn't see commercials before the movie at the local theater.

"The Times They Are A-Changin'"


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

william8004 said:


> I remember when we didn't see commercials before the movie at the local theater.
> 
> "The Times They Are A-Changin'"


Me, too! When the only way to see a preview was..... the Previews at the theatre....they were welcomed with enthusiasm. Now I try to go late enough to miss all that, or more likely wait for home viewing.


----------



## zimm7778 (Nov 11, 2007)

"william8004" said:


> I remember when we didn't see commercials before the movie at the local theater.
> 
> "The Times They Are A-Changin'"


The multi-colored liquid they used to show was great.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

william8004 said:


> I remember when we didn't see commercials before the movie at the local theater.
> 
> "The Times They Are A-Changin'"


I remember when you used to get a cartoon, short subjects, a newsreel, and a preview before the main distraction. The admission price then was about 50 cents! And on Sundays there would often be a double feature.

Bill


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

I remember when me and my brother and sister could see pornos from the backseat of our parents car while travelling down the highway and looking over at the Riviera Drive In screen in Oklahoma City 

Amazing that they could get away with playing pornos on that huge screen which was easily viewed from the highway.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

That's one way to make it look bigger! :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"I remember when the guide didn't have these @#%!$ ads".

This morning's count is fourteen in a custom guide out of the twenty two in all.

My irritation threshold is about two, which as a matter of fact, is all that my non recorder has.


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

billsharpe said:


> I remember when you used to get a cartoon, short subjects, a newsreel, and a preview before the main distraction. The admission price then was about 50 cents! And on Sundays there would often be a double feature.


At my local theater you could even sing along with the bouncing ball.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

For those really annoyed at the cluttering of the guide, I recommend that we go to the Directv customer service website, log in and write there. I suspect if they get 50 or more written complaints in a short period on a single issue, they will take it very seriously.


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Jon J said:


> At my local theater you could even sing along with the bouncing ball.


You could even do that with the pornos at the drive in... :lol:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

NR4P said:


> I suspect if they get 50 or more written complaints in a short period on a single issue, they will take it very seriously.


Good luck with that.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

You know what? I would rather these ads in the guide than have them be forced on us in the future by not allowing fast forwarding through a show!


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

The banners have never bothered me.... however, it would be nice to have the choice to turn them off.


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

shedberg said:


> You know what? I would rather these ads in the guide than have them be forced on us in the future by not allowing fast forwarding through a show!


+1


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I hate the banner ads the only ones I would like to see is for free preview or channel additions or changes thats it.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

shedberg said:


> You know what? I would rather these ads in the guide than have them be forced on us in the future by not allowing fast forwarding through a show!


Don't worry, I'm sure we won't have to choose. We'll just have both.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

> Thanks for writing. You've been with us for several years and we would like to thank you for keeping your business with us. I understand your feedback regarding the ads on your program Guide. We insert our announcements based on the schedules we receive from the program providers. On rare occasions, channel programming schedules change and we may not always receive notification in time to adjust our announcement. Please be advised that your feedback is very important to us. Please be advised that I am forwarding your email on for research
> 
> Sincerely,


"yeah, right"


----------



## crashdumy (May 14, 2007)

The best option would be to allow the user to select no ads, or keep some sort of minimal advertising with a slightly lowered bill. But then the ads would have to be opened to 3rd parties and that could get ugly.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

crashdumy said:


> The best option would be to allow the user to select no ads, or keep some sort of minimal advertising with a slightly lowered bill. But then the ads would have to be opened to 3rd parties and that could get ugly.


They want "eyes on" them, so give us the option to "click & delete".

It's not that big a deal to see them once, but annoys the hell out of me to keep having them in my face.


----------



## waltz49 (Nov 19, 2010)

Laxguy said:


> I presume you're talking about the onscreen guide? I seldom use it to look for anything, preferring Titantv.com.


Laxguy: Thanks for the info to TitanTV. I added a greasemonkey script to tune your TV directly from there also. Channel numbers will show as boxed links that change the channel for you on your DVR. (Maybe that will get you away from Safari  )

http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/93441


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

waltz49 said:


> Laxguy: Thanks for the info to TitanTV. I added a greasemonkey script to tune your TV directly from there also. Channel numbers will show as boxed links that change the channel for you on your DVR. (Maybe that will get you away from Safari  )
> 
> http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/93441


Excellent! And thanks. I'll try to get to it after few movies tonight... Th Night FB didn't pan out too well, but thanks to DVR I didn't spend much more than ten minutes on it, plus five minutes of fast forwarding.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> They want "eyes on" them, so give us the option to "click & delete".
> 
> It's not that big a deal to see them once, but annoys the hell out of me to keep having them in my face.


I do not know the answer to this question because it is literally years since I built a special list of channels that would appear in the guide. Was it called "Favorites" ?.
My question is, do the banner ads appear there as well?
If they do, then that is where the line should be drawn. No banners in favorites, especially if those banners advertise channels not in your favorites.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

Juppers said:


> Isn't that what the TVMail feature is for? At least those you can delete after you have read them .


Guide banners are much more noticeable than TVMail.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

NR4P said:


> For those really annoyed at the cluttering of the guide, I recommend that we go to the Directv customer service website, log in and write there. I suspect if they get 50 or more written complaints in a short period on a single issue, they will take it very seriously.


You would have to weigh that against the number of people that click on the banners and use them daily...and the counts are in the multi millions.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

I wonder how many of those are accidental clicks because the box didn't respond fast enough so was clicked again...


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

Karen said:


> I wonder how many of those are accidental clicks because the box didn't respond fast enough so was clicked again...


That has happened to me a few times.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I like the ones that tell me what ppv shows have been preloaded on my dvr.. and i have zero problem with the ones at 500, letting me know what premium channels have dod now.. two are to tell you a channel has moved, and that is at the old location of the channel which is excellent in my book.. same as they used to do, but now its more obvious and less confusing than before, and one is for a sports program that lets you hit it and one of the big games will record... I don't think this causes an issue, because they seem to be using them more to inform you of things going on rather than to sell you more products (other than the PPV) And while there are several in one spot at channel 125 and 500, otherwise, there really aren't many in the guide that i see....

As long as directv keeps them to this, and doesn't start selling general ad space for them, like a tivo would do, I'll be fine with them.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

If the banners are things for DirecTV, I don't really mind.

If they are ads in general for another product, I do get a bit annoyed but it just isnt a big deal right now as i dont see them that much anyway

I just dont want them inserted every page


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

The ads are particularly annoying for those of us who are unable or uninterested in receiving On Demand programming. My internet setup (Hughes.net) will not support On Demand now or anytime in the foreseeable future. Sure would be nice to block ads for features that are not available.


----------



## crashdumy (May 14, 2007)

"armophob" said:


> I do not know the answer to this question because it is literally years since I built a special list of channels that would appear in the guide. Was it called "Favorites" ?.
> My question is, do the banner ads appear there as well?
> If they do, then that is where the line should be drawn. No banners in favorites, especially if those banners advertise channels not in your favorites.


I only use a favorites list and there are most certainly advertisements in the favorites as well. Although they are always stuck between two channels in the guide. So if you had a favorites list with only 1 channel, could there possibly be an ad? Are there more adds in the full list vs the shortened list? I'd have to look


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I think there are too many of them, but they don't all need to vanish completely. Some are good pointers as to "ch x moved" , but we don't need to see one on every other page.

It could be worse. The local cable co has a big banner ad on the bottom of each guide page, and it's twice the height of DirecTV's ad's. They also sell that space to whomever. You could see ad's for sleeping pills, mattresses, ppv events, pizza places, walmart, etc..

As long as DirecTV stays out of that space, were cool.

I wouldn't mind if the GUI was in a higher resolution, because you could fit more lines on a single screen, then when a line is wasted on an ad, it's not as big of a loss. Maybe at 720 or 1080 height, you could fit 11 rows horizontally, and if one of those 11 was a subtle ad every few pages, no big deal. As long as they are randomly scattered throughout it's OK. If it's like cable, where its in a 'fixed' position at the bottom of the screen, then that's real annoying, because it's on every single screen.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

armophob said:


> I do not know the answer to this question because it is literally years since I built a special list of channels that would appear in the guide. Was it called "Favorites" ?.
> My question is, do the banner ads appear there as well?
> If they do, then that is where the line should be drawn. No banners in favorites, especially if those banners advertise channels not in your favorites.


Yesterday's count:
"Channels I get" had twenty-two
"Favorites" [just over 100 channels] had fourteen


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

DawgLink said:


> If the banners are things for DirecTV, I don't really mind.
> 
> If they are ads in general for another product, I do get a bit annoyed but it just isnt a big deal right now as i dont see them that much anyway
> 
> I just dont want them inserted every page


+1


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Yesterday's count:
> "Channels I get" had twenty-two
> "Favorites" [just over 100 channels] had fourteen


Ok, then that is where the correction should be made.
The general public gets the ad banners.
But when you create your own list, you are opting out.
An on/off toggle will not sell for them. But my suggestion is they meet midway with that.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

txtommy said:


> The ads are particularly annoying for those of us who are unable or uninterested in receiving On Demand programming. My internet setup (Hughes.net) will not support On Demand now or anytime in the foreseeable future. Sure would be nice to block ads for features that are not available.


You shouldn't get the ones that are for on demand if you not hooked up to the internet..


----------



## Chip Moody (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes, and mine advertises VOD for channels I don't subscribe to. 

- Chip



armophob said:


> My question is, do the banner ads appear there as well?
> If they do, then that is where the line should be drawn. No banners in favorites, especially if those banners advertise channels not in your favorites.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> HBO and Cinemax VOD were launched last night for the first time on DIRECTV. As a result, those two banners were added to let customers know. There will be a more "elegant" solution down the road to inform customers, but for now that's what is used as a quick, cost effective way to let customers know those services have launched. For customers without broadband connections, they didn't even see those banners. They were specifically targeted to customers that have on Demand HD-DVRs and may not have known those services were launched.


Untrue. My HR20 has not been connected for VOD for about 3 months now and I still got the 4 ads attached to 501.

Is the elegant way to be able to turn them off? Cause they are so freaking annoying. Even my wife is starting to complain about them.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

I think the ads cheapen the DirecTV service. Wasn't it just a few months ago that at a conference DirecTV was proud that they wanted to be the higher-end service and were specifically dropping and denying lower end customers?

However, I doubt that they'll ever drop them. Perhaps a good compromise would be to bury an opt-out option pretty deep in the menu for those who don't want to see them, but have them turned on by default. Sure, people would turn them off, but if people who don't want to see them are anything like me, they aren't clicking on them anyway. Why not make the customers who aren't clicking them happy by letting them declutter their interface?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

JosephB said:


> I think the ads cheapen the DirecTV service. Wasn't it just a few months ago that at a conference DirecTV was proud that they wanted to be the higher-end service and were specifically dropping and denying lower end customers?
> 
> However, I doubt that they'll ever drop them. Perhaps a good compromise would be to bury an opt-out option pretty deep in the menu for those who don't want to see them, but have them turned on by default. Sure, people would turn them off, but if people who don't want to see them are anything like me, they aren't clicking on them anyway. *Why not make the customers who aren't clicking them happy by letting them declutter their interface?*


I still think the best option would be to have a click on one/them, which acknowledges them, and then remove it/them.
"Their message" gets through to the customer and then the customer is no longer aggravated by them.

Seems like both sides would get what they want.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> I still think the best option would be to have a click on one/them, which acknowledges them, and then remove it/them.
> "Their message" gets through to the customer and then the customer is no longer aggravated by them.
> 
> Seems like both sides would get what they want.


If it's anything like facebook, when you click on it to delete it another one comes up in it's place.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

JosephB said:


> I think the ads cheapen the DirecTV service. Wasn't it just a few months ago that at a conference DirecTV was proud that they wanted to be the higher-end service and were specifically dropping and denying lower end customers?


I Agree. However, when I use the Guide I just Browse until I find something interesting and then Select it and I hardly notice it but I would prefer that it not be there.


----------



## fiasco (Jan 9, 2005)

At some point recently my DVR took on an update that changed the guide.

It is now so full of advertisements it's practically useless. All of the additional artwork makes the guide extremely slow and unresponsive to remote commands like page up/dn ect. There is a delay with each new artwork load (which happens every time you change which channel is highlighted in the guide). Multiple pageup/down button presses are now required to get the guide to move.

DirecTV... do you have a clue?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

It's called generating revenue.


----------



## fiasco (Jan 9, 2005)

Or devaluing your product


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

What does this have to do with CE?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Are you talking about all the banners at 500? Thats the only place they have that many banners.. And they are telling you about something that is new for you on the system.. I see no issues with that... If this was a tivo, it'd be ads for cars or something, and then I'd be mad...


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

dsw2112 said:


> What does this have to do with CE?


Nothing, so I would suggest that people call customer service to complain about this nuisance.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

They have even more at 125--the start of the PPV.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't consider those as ads, since they are already downloaded and ready to start watching.. They are more like additional channels of PPV with instant start time... Id rather have just those and no actual channels for PPV myself...


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> I see no issues with that... .


Shocker.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

fiasco said:


> At some point recently my DVR took on an update that changed the guide.
> 
> It is now so full of advertisements it's practically useless. All of the additional artwork makes the guide extremely slow and unresponsive to remote commands like page up/dn ect. There is a delay with each new artwork load (which happens every time you change which channel is highlighted in the guide). Multiple pageup/down button presses are now required to get the guide to move.
> 
> DirecTV... do you have a clue?


If it's slowing down your guide scrolling that much you probably have other problems. Sometimes just rebooting the box speeds it up. I have a bunch of HR20's and 1 HR22 and none of them have that problem. They are all fast and responsive. While I don't like the ads (nor do I like ads on the web or on TV) it's something that we have to live with.


----------



## ronsanjim (Mar 19, 2008)

Doesn't slow down my Guide (HR100), and they *don't* bother me abit.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Their not really Ads. They are in the context of what's playing on DirecTV's channels. That’s something I have little problem with. Now if they became product Ads, that's something I don't want to see.

Further, the current implementation at channel 500 is a problem...at least in my eyes. We have a limited amount of space for guide slots and using all but one for programming Ads seems kinda inefficient to me. They should have broken them up. Put HBO Ad before the HBO channels, the same for Showtime, Starz, etc. and it would be less intrusive and probably would generate less complaints.

Mike


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

fiasco said:


> At some point recently my DVR took on an update that changed the guide.
> 
> It is now so full of advertisements it's practically useless. All of the additional artwork makes the guide extremely slow and unresponsive to remote commands like page up/dn ect. There is a delay with each new artwork load (which happens every time you change which channel is highlighted in the guide). Multiple pageup/down button presses are now required to get the guide to move.
> 
> DirecTV... do you have a clue?


The only big block is by PPV moives and that is for the VOD PPV.

Any ways D* set up is WAY BETTER then what comcast does in there guide.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> If it's slowing down your guide scrolling that much you probably have other problems. Sometimes just rebooting the box speeds it up. I have a bunch of HR20's and 1 HR22 and none of them have that problem. They are all fast and responsive. While I don't like the ads (nor do I like ads on the web or on TV) it's something that we have to live with.


I'll make the same comment: All my HRs are very responsive in spite of the ads. I think that hideous UPL causes more slowdowns in the Guide and Playlist than anything else.

Rich


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't like the ad banners but it is only because I am used to seeing a particular block of channels in the guide on a single page and it messes that up.

Zero effect on my guide speed.

I counted a grand total of 9 between ch200 & ch 600... not really that many.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

LarryFlowers said:


> I don't like the ad banners but it is only because I am used to seeing a particular block of channels in the guide on a single page and it messes that up.
> 
> Zero effect on my guide speed.
> 
> I counted a grand total of 9 between ch200 & ch 600... not really that many.


For me it has an almost unnoticable effect on scroll speed on my HR24 but the HR21 hesitates about half a second to a second before scrolling to a guide page with the ads. It's better than it used to be though.

Mike


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I have to say I was somewhat taken aback when I saw 5 slots full of promos for the various on demand products they just introduced, but it is only at the beginning of the 500s and it is a new product, so I thought about it and I kind of understand. But man, when your guide only has 6 lines and tons of wasted space, this can't happen very often without making people mad.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

rich584 said:


> I'll make the same comment: All my HRs are very responsive in spite of the ads. I think that hideous UPL causes more slowdowns in the Guide and Playlist than anything else.
> 
> Rich


Agreed!


----------



## csgo (Oct 15, 2006)

The ads make me mad as hell. I pay DirecTV a lot of money and still they have to hit me with these BS ads in the guide.

These DirecTV fanboi's who say "it doesn't bother me" are funny. I'm sure their the ones that like to watch the commercials instead of the program. What a joke.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

csgo said:


> The ads make me mad as hell. I pay DirecTV a lot of money and still they have to hit me with these BS ads in the guide.
> 
> These DirecTV fanboi's who say "it doesn't bother me" are funny. I'm sure their the ones that like to watch the commercials instead of the program. What a joke.


Although I would prefer the ads weren't there, they really don't bother me. Its like the big discussion on the TV Mail Icon. Its pretty easy to ignore both. And as many of us do, we just give our opinions, some good and some bad. And I do record almost everything just so I can skip commercials.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

csgo said:


> The ads make me mad as hell. I pay DirecTV a lot of money and still they have to hit me with these BS ads in the guide.
> 
> These DirecTV fanboi's who say "it doesn't bother me" are funny. I'm sure their the ones that like to watch the commercials instead of the program. What a joke.


What really kills me is I pay a lot of money in city, state and federal taxes and I still have to see those damned billboards all over the highways. They even have ads inside Giants' Stadium and those tickets cost a small fortune! Sumpin's gotta give!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

csgo said:


> The ads make me mad as hell. I pay DirecTV a lot of money and still they have to hit me with these BS ads in the guide.
> 
> These DirecTV fanboi's who say "it doesn't bother me" are funny. I'm sure their the ones that like to watch the commercials instead of the program. What a joke.


So what do you do, sit around and watch the Guide? :lol:

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> What really kills me is I pay a lot of money in city, state and federal taxes and I still have to see those damned billboards all over the highways. They even have ads inside Giants' Stadium and those tickets cost a small fortune! Sumpin's gotta give!


Did you see the huge LCD (I guess that's what it is) billboard just before you get to the Piscataway exits coming from Metuchen? First time I saw it I damn near caused an accident. They should be banned.

Rich


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

csgo said:


> The ads make me mad as hell. I pay DirecTV a lot of money and still they have to hit me with these BS ads in the guide.
> 
> These DirecTV fanboi's who say "it doesn't bother me" are funny. I'm sure their the ones that like to watch the commercials instead of the program. What a joke.


Yes, moving my vision down to the next line is total BS! I can't believe how difficult it is to look down at the next line or press down on the remote!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Did you see the huge LCD (I guess that's what it is) billboard just before you get to the Piscataway exits coming from Metuchen? First time I saw it I damn near caused an accident. They should be banned.
> 
> Rich


I'm not sure how big the one you're referring to is but we have 2 within a couple miles of each other down here on I-95 in Palm Beach County that are bigger than a standard billboard. Those suckers are bright at night!

But I pay my taxes so I shouldn't see those right?


----------



## csgo (Oct 15, 2006)

rich584 said:


> So what do you do, sit around and watch the Guide? :lol:
> 
> Rich


No, but I'm not an idiot saying "I like them". Some of these DirecTV plants make me sick.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I say, what can you do. The fact is, things cost money. Do you think that if the ads went away, you would pay less?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

csgo said:


> No, but I'm not an idiot saying "I like them". Some of these DirecTV plants make me sick.


There are no plants here... And I haven't seen anyone say "I like them".

Some of us just focus our anger on other things instead of ads in the guide.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

csgo said:


> The ads make me mad as hell. I pay DirecTV a lot of money and still they have to hit me with these BS ads in the guide.
> 
> These DirecTV fanboi's who say "it doesn't bother me" are funny. I'm sure their the ones that like to watch the commercials instead of the program. What a joke.


I do not watch commercials and in fact these are not truly ads.. they are in fact program reminders, though they could be considered ads for the channels involved.

However, I am not seeing any ads for Pizza Hut, Ford Motor company or any of the other ads I have seen on cable, tivo and dish boxes.

I don't like them, however they are really nothing but a nuisance and may affect me to the tune of maybe 15 seconds in a given day.

Besides, a good example... I spoke to my buddy today who is also a DirecTV customer and he didn't know about the Showtime freeview until he saw the "ad" in the guide.

There are plenty of actual issues to complain about, this isn't one of them.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I say, what can you do. The fact is, things cost money. Do you think that if the ads went away, you would pay less?


It's a necessary part of our entertainment. Of course it's been that way since we've been broadcasting entertainment. I have no problem with programming banners in the guide.

I just wish they wouldn't cluster so many all at once. There's only so much real estate in the guide and only one slot being an actual channel is not good.

BTW, I have merged these posts into the the previous thread on this subject. 

Mike


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> I'm not sure how big the one you're referring to is but we have 2 within a couple miles of each other down here on I-95 in Palm Beach County that are bigger than a standard billboard. Those suckers are bright at night!
> 
> But I pay my taxes so I shouldn't see those right?


The one I'm referring to is huge and changes ads constantly. Meanwhile, everyones going at least 70 and watching the sign, or texting or reading a map or putting on makeup. Sounds like a recipe for disaster, no?

Rich


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

rich584 said:


> The one I'm referring to is huge and changes ads constantly. Meanwhile, everyones going at least 70 and watching the sign, or texting or reading a map or putting on makeup. Sounds like a recipe for disaster, no?
> 
> Rich


Yeah, that's exactly what these do. Ours even have moving video and everything. They also use them here to display "wanted" information on fugitives and such. lol


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

"A banner" here and there is one thing, while hitting a block of them that fill the whole page, is "just a bit too much" for me an others in this household, which they've commented on too.
My current work-a-round is to use a receiver [not DVR] to watch everything. The total number of banner ads hasn't ever reached 4 [yet].


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Yeah, that's exactly what these do. Ours even have moving video and everything. They also use them here to display "wanted" information on fugitives and such. lol


I think ours does the same thing. I've been trying to avoid watching it. Not an easy thing to do.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "A banner" here and there is one thing, while hitting a block of them that fill the whole page, is "just a bit too much" for me an others in this household, which they've commented on too.
> My current work-a-round is to use a receiver [not DVR] to watch everything. The total number of banner ads hasn't ever reached 4 [yet].


Isn't it great to be posting about such insignificant things? Just think how much the forum has changed in four years. :lol:

Rich


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

rich584 said:


> Isn't it great to be posting about such insignificant things? Just think how much the forum has changed in four years. :lol:
> 
> Rich


 if DirecTV had put these @$%*! things in four years ago, then I'd been *****ing then too. :lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> if DirecTV had put these @$%*! things in four years ago, then I'd been *****ing then too. :lol:


Can't even begin to imagine what those things would have caused back then. 

Rich


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

I wouldn't mind the ads in the guide so much if the guide didn't take a few seconds to change to the next screen when you pushed the up or down button. They make me click on those buttons more than I would like.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

raott said:


> Shocker.


Shocking that I want to know what new offerings they have? Really???


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Shocking that I want to know what new offerings they have? Really???


No, shocking that you need to have them in your face every time you go into the guide.
The idea of giving the viewer a message isn't as annoying as being beaten over the head EVERY TIME I go into the guide.

If one could click on and remove them, like TVMail, then "fine".


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

rich584 said:


> Did you see the huge LCD (I guess that's what it is) billboard just before you get to the Piscataway exits coming from Metuchen? First time I saw it I damn near caused an accident. They should be banned.
> 
> Rich


There are a couple on the turnpike as well. One going south just before 8A on the northbound side. Absolutely amazing clarity. Don't think they are LCD. Probably the same thing they use in football/baseball stadiums.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> Their not really Ads. They are in the context of what's playing on DirecTV's channels. That's something I have little problem with. Now if they became product Ads, that's something I don't want to see.





LarryFlowers said:


> I do not watch commercials and in fact these are not truly ads.. they are in fact program reminders, though they could be considered ads for the channels involved.


So ya'll must be completely fine with channels that flash on screen graphics reminding you watch you are watching now, and also telling you what comes on that channel next, tomorrow, 2 weeks from now, etc.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

mx6bfast said:


> So ya'll must be completely fine with channels that flash on screen graphics reminding you watch you are watching now, and also telling you what comes on that channel next, tomorrow, 2 weeks from now, etc.


Those aren't a big deal, either. I've learned to not even notice them.


----------



## JosephB (Nov 14, 2005)

TBlazer07 said:


> There are a couple on the turnpike as well. One going south just before 8A on the northbound side. Absolutely amazing clarity. Don't think they are LCD. Probably the same thing they use in football/baseball stadiums.


Those are actually LEDs (like big screens at a sports arena)


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> There are a couple on the turnpike as well. One going south just before 8A on the northbound side. Absolutely amazing clarity. Don't think they are LCD. Probably the same thing they use in football/baseball stadiums.


That's where they belong. Certainly not on our highways. We have enough terrible drivers as it is, without distracting them.

Rich


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> There are a couple on the turnpike as well. One going south just before 8A on the northbound side. Absolutely amazing clarity. Don't think they are LCD. Probably the same thing they use in football/baseball stadiums.


Those boards are starting to popup everywhere. We have a couple here in CT now too. Just like the banners ads people are complaining that they are too intrusive. I guess because they emit more light than a conventional billboards.

Personally, I think that when in guide ads take up five consecutive lines, that's intrusive.

BTW, I born and raised off exit 137 or exit 13A if you prefer. 

Mike


----------



## betterdan (May 23, 2007)

You were born and raised on a highway exit? :ewww:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

It makes perfect sense...if you're from Jersey. 

Mike


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

What's nice is on my H24-200 it doesn't seem like there's as many ad's as the HR24-200. Maybe some of them are stored on the hard drive, and the non DVR's don't have hard drives.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

cypherx said:


> What's nice is on my H24-200 it doesn't seem like there's as many ad's as the HR24-200. Maybe some of them are stored on the hard drive, and the non DVR's don't have hard drives.


That's interesting. I thought it just part of the guide as it's sent to the receivers. Apparently not.

I just checked and the ads are different between my DVRs and the standalone receiver. I wouldn't have guessed. It makes me wonder how it's done.

Mike


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> That's interesting. I thought it just part of the guide as it's sent to the receivers. Apparently not.
> 
> I just checked and the ads are different between my DVRs and the standalone receiver. I wouldn't have guessed. It makes me wonder how it's done.
> 
> Mike


What, you didn't see my post about this before? 
Since the "H" can't do VOD, right there this removes "a bunch of crap".


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> What, you didn't see my post about this before?
> Since the "H" can't do VOD, right there this removes "a bunch of crap".


VOD makes sense, but I checked the HBO/Showtime/etc. ads before channel 501. I have none on the H and four on the HR.

Mike


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> VOD makes sense, *but* I checked the HBO/Showtime/etc. ads before channel 501. I have none on the H and four on the HR.
> 
> Mike


"But nothing", those ARE on demand ads.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> "But nothing", those ARE on demand ads.


Yes they are. My bad. I thought I remembered seeing ads for new shows like Shameless. I guess I was wrong on two fronts. :shrug:

:grin:

Mike


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't worry, Mike, a moderator is never wrong :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey, I saw the ads last night for the first time ever .. My first thought was "Why is it not blue? :scratchin" Then it looked like a quick jump to something that might be useful. I really didn't see a problem with it.

If you're browsing the guide to look for stuff .. what's wrong with being offered more stuff?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> Hey, I saw the ads last night for the first time ever .. My first thought was "Why is it not blue? :scratchin" Then it looked like a quick jump to something that might be useful. I really didn't see a problem with it.
> 
> If you're browsing the guide to look for stuff .. what's wrong with being offered more stuff?


That's why I don't have a big problem with them. They're more guide redirects than ads.

Mike


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> Hey, I saw the ads last night for the first time ever .. My first thought was "Why is it not blue? :scratchin" Then it looked like a quick jump to something that might be useful. I really didn't see a problem with it.
> 
> If you're browsing the guide to look for stuff .. what's wrong with being offered more stuff?


Thats also why I am not really upset by it.

On the other hand, it would sure be less of an issue if we had a more modern guide like some of the ones seen this week at CES by other companies.


----------



## gottahavit (Dec 24, 2004)

Not nearly as annoying as the new on screen adds that a lot of stations run in the middle of their programming.

I know this is the price for having FFWD on the DVR, but OMG who thinks it's a good idea to have 1/4 - 1/3 of the screen have adds running around at the bottom while watching programming.

Half the time I'm watching the sci fi or usa you can barely see whats going on with the adds.


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

The ads used to bother me, being the father of four, I have learned to block certain things out such as these ads. If D* gets a little extra revenue to help keep cost down, I say okay. If there was an additional fee to pay to avoid the ads then maybe some should suggest this to D*.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

I saw 5 in guide banners for the show Damages the other day. Ridiculous. Due to the amount of stupidness when going to 501, D* has made me change my ways and start at 502, then click up to see 501, just so I don't see 4 lines of spam.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"mx6bfast" said:


> I saw 5 in guide banners for the show Damages the other day. Ridiculous. Due to the amount of stupidness when going to 501, D* has made me change my ways and start at 502, then click up to see 501, just so I don't see 4 lines of spam.


Just ignore them. It's worse on Dish. They have banner adds pop up during shows.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Just ignore them.


:sure:


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

I find the ads in the Guide annoying, too.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"mx6bfast" said:


> :sure:


They only in the guide. They don't interfere with the actual programs you are watching.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> They only in the guide. They don't interfere with the actual programs you are watching.


So you are saying it is ok to press guide, type in 501, expect to see 5 lines of programming, but only see 1 line because there is so much spam on there? So it would be ok for them to put animated, and talking/sound guide spam in there, but just as long as it is in the guide. Right?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

mx6bfast said:


> So you are saying it is ok to press guide, type in 501, expect to see 5 lines of programming, but only see 1 line because there is so much spam on there? So it would be ok for them to put animated, and talking/sound guide spam in there, but just as long as it is in the guide. Right?


I know I find that annoying. 

Sometimes I'll go to 502 and HBO loses a channel to me. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I dont know which I dislike the most, the ads in the guide, or the animated ads in the programming covering up important parts of the program. I just emailed TNT about that obnoxious crap during their movie tonight.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Davenlr said:


> I dont know which I dislike the most, the ads in the guide, or the animated ads in the programming covering up important parts of the program. I just emailed TNT about that obnoxious crap during their movie tonight.


That's easy for me. The guide ads don't obscure the TV, just make it harder to find the TV I want to watch.

The animated or huge or huge, animated "bugs" are more than annoying. They can ruin the experience of the show being watched. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Which is probably why I quit worrying about "new basic HD"...Its just more bandwidth wasted on obnoxious advertising. I really wish HBO or one of those premium channels would start a commercial free network of basic programming channels. I would gladly pay $12.99 a month for 5 channels that rebroadcast popular shows without the commercials, ala, PBS style.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

They have got worse in the last month


----------



## meldar_b (May 16, 2006)

I don't like any of the changes that D* has done the last couple of years... leave things alone. I want to watch tv not be over run with junk. its bad enough with all the D* self promoting commercials on ever channel for on demand, baseball and crap like that. I know its on and I still not going to watch it. and that dang sports app... I hate that thing...


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"mx6bfast" said:


> So you are saying it is ok to press guide, type in 501, expect to see 5 lines of programming, but only see 1 line because there is so much spam on there? So it would be ok for them to put animated, and talking/sound guide spam in there, but just as long as it is in the guide. Right?


I'm saying that the ads, as they are now, are easily ignored. They are not putting "animated, and talking/sound" ads in the guide. These are simple little ads that you can scroll past. Apparently, they work. So don't expect them to go away.


----------



## txtommy (Dec 30, 2006)

Davenlr said:


> Which is probably why I quit worrying about "new basic HD"...Its just more bandwidth wasted on obnoxious advertising. I really wish HBO or one of those premium channels would start a commercial free network of basic programming channels. I would gladly pay $12.99 a month for 5 channels that rebroadcast popular shows without the commercials, ala, PBS style.


It seems that nearly every time I see notice something in the PBS guide that sounds interesting it is during one of their pledge weeks. It is amazing how many times I have switched to PBS to watch something and a few minutes later they are asking for donations. During their non-begging weeks the titles seldom grab my attention.


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

Hoosier205 said:


> I'm saying that the ads, as they are now, are easily ignored.


No, they really aren't.

(I assume that is the point. If they were too easily ignored, DirecTV wouldn't bother with them.)


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"bwaldron" said:


> No, they really aren't.
> 
> (I assume that is the point. If they were too easily ignored, DirecTV wouldn't bother with them.)


Whatever you say. Some people will complain about anything.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Whatever you say. Some people will complain about anything.


And some people will defend anything.


----------



## thelucky1 (Feb 23, 2009)

"Jeremy W" said:


> And some people will defend anything.


LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> I'm saying that the ads, as they are now, are easily ignored. They are not putting "animated, and talking/sound" ads in the guide. These are simple little ads that you can scroll past. Apparently, they work. So don't expect them to go away.


Proof?


Hoosier205 said:


> Whatever you say. Some people will complain about anything.


Usually, as in the case of this poll, 77% is quite a big number, either for or against.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

I was on vacation for the last 2 weeks and was exposed to Dish's VIP boxes... Trust me, D* is 100 times better, even with the ads.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"mx6bfast" said:


> Proof?
> 
> Usually, as in the case of this poll, 77% is quite a big number, either for or against.


Proof of what? That the ads they do use work? Look for posts on the topic from Satelliteracer.

77%? You need to consider the sample. 77% of people who chose to vote in a poll about "annoying" ads on a forum dedicated to the topic of satellite television.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Proof of what? That the ads they do use work? Look for posts on the topic from Satelliteracer.


Naw, I have no need to go looking for it. I figured if you were so knowledgeable they worked then you would have something. 


> 77%? You need to consider the sample. 77% of people who chose to vote in a poll about "annoying" ads on a forum dedicated to the topic of satellite television.


So then every poll on this website is useless, even tho it gave both views. Then that begs the question, what good is this poll, message board, forum, etc.

Seriously, I'm done with this. Based on your sig, I'll just say you win.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

77% are willing to pay DirecTV more in order to be able to remove Guide Ads.

Unbelievable.


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

I can't stand the guide ads, but this weekend something happened that I didn't expect. My dad (non-technical) was watching Game of Thrones on his iPad, so I told him he could watch it on his big screen using HBO on demand. He grabbed his remote, pulled up the guide, and went right to the HBO on demand banner ad. Before I could tell him to just go to channel 1000 or 1501, he was already there and trying to add it to his queue. 

I still don't like them and think they slow down the guide and wish there was a way to opt out, but people do use them and find them useful. And it had to be my own father that showed me. *sigh*


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

That's one of the benefits .. Instant access to movies.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Juppers" said:


> I can't stand the guide ads, but this weekend something happened that I didn't expect. My dad (non-technical) was watching Game of Thrones on his iPad, so I told him he could watch it on his big screen using HBO on demand. He grabbed his remote, pulled up the guide, and went right to the HBO on demand banner ad. Before I could tell him to just go to channel 1000 or 1501, he was already there and trying to add it to his queue.
> 
> I still don't like them and think they slow down the guide and wish there was a way to opt out, but people do use them and find them useful. And it had to be my own father that showed me. *sigh*


That works for some but it would be better if you could turn them off or on.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

This is a guide issue. We are getting a new guide soon. Satelliteracer already indicated that these ads were a temporary solution due to the limitations of the current system/GUI. So...why complain about them now?


----------



## bobcamp1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> This is a guide issue. We are getting a new guide soon. Satelliteracer already indicated that these ads were a temporary solution due to the limitations of the current system/GUI. So...why complain about them now?


Because lately their numbers have greatly increased, and their annoyance factor has also increased. I didn't mind one or two. We have way more than that now. And October is three months away, assuming they stay on schedule.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I just think it would make more sense for the VOD ads to be next to their counterpart premium channels. Bunched up like the way they are is just too much. 

I also go to 502 and hit the up arrow once to see a full page of listings. Better yet I just use my iPad which is 1000 times more visually pleasing, full of the nice apple iOS UI touches (the whole smoothness and liquidity) while much faster than even the HR24. The iPad is an amazing device. Ever see the motherboard on ifixit? Astonishing all it does in that tiny but of space as opposed to an atx sized board in the DirecTV DVR.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"cypherx" said:


> I also go to 502 and hit the up arrow once to see a full page of listings. Better yet I just use my iPad which is 1000 times more visually pleasing, full of the nice apple iOS UI touches (the whole smoothness and liquidity) while much faster than even the HR24. The iPad is an amazing device. Ever see the motherboard on ifixit? Astonishing all it does in that tiny but of space as opposed to an atx sized board in the DirecTV DVR.


Based on what has been hinted at...you'll love the new GUI.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"bobcamp1" said:


> Because lately their numbers have greatly increased, and their annoyance factor has also increased. I didn't mind one or two. We have way more than that now. And October is three months away, assuming they stay on schedule.


Have they greatly increased? We've had that bunch near the 500's for awhile now. I just wouldn't worry about something they are about to replace.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Hoosier205" said:


> This is a guide issue. We are getting a new guide soon. Satelliteracer already indicated that these ads were a temporary solution due to the limitations of the current system/GUI. So...why complain about them now?


Ask fios customers about rolling out a new guide. May not take as long as a new TiVo but I think October is ambitious. And that is still 3 months away.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"tonyd79" said:



> Ask fios customers about rolling out a new guide. May not take as long as a new TiVo but I think October is ambitious. And that is still 3 months away.


The Fios guide rollout and the TiVo are very different animals from this guide rollout. TiVo dropped the ball on the TiVo and Fios hasn't got the same development and testing capabilities. DirecTV has been working in the new GUI since at least last year. It's already been seen internally from what we've been told here. October sounds like a very safe bet.


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

I have no faith in DirecTVs software creating abilities. The HR software is a poster child for how not to develop a CE system. Issues that have been around since the first release are STILL lingering, basic functions fail, and it is horribly slow. Based on their track record, the new guide is going to hurt more than it will help.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"Juppers" said:


> I have no faith in DirecTVs software creating abilities. The HR software is a poster child for how not to develop a CE system. Issues that have been around since the first release are STILL lingering, basic functions fail, and it is horribly slow. Based on their track record, the new guide is going to hurt more than it will help.


What "basic" functions fail? Their track record is actually very, very good..


----------



## Juppers (Oct 26, 2006)

I've seen series recordings not record at all, a first run show get bumped by a repeat of a lower priority first run only series, not respond to the remote at all, and response to the remote severely delayed i.e. greater than 20 seconds after the button press. I've seen audio dropouts and total audio loss coming out of trickplay, and I've seen video stutter when catching up to live after watching in the buffer. And this is just in the last week since the new version was pushed. 

A DVR that doesn't respond to the remote consistantly, follow recording rules consistantly, and doesn't play back content correctly. I consider those all basic functions that should always work, at least while there is adequate signal.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"Juppers" said:


> I've seen series recordings not record at all, a first run show get bumped by a repeat of a lower priority first run only series, not respond to the remote at all, and response to the remote severely delayed i.e. greater than 20 seconds after the button press. I've seen audio dropouts and total audio loss coming out of trickplay, and I've seen video stutter when catching up to live after watching in the buffer. And this is just in the last week since the new version was pushed.
> 
> A DVR that doesn't respond to the remote consistantly, follow recording rules consistantly, and doesn't play back content correctly. I consider those all basic functions that should always work, at least while there is adequate signal.


Well then, aside from a bit of sluggishness, you're the exception to the rule. Many have had multiple receivers without the problems you have listed. If those were widespread problems, rather than limited occurrences, we'd see a might big uproar from the nearly 20 million customers. Heck, it would be a worthy news item if there was a major issue with buggy software. Websites like Gizmodo and Engadget would be all over it.

We've heard good things about the new GUI here and elsewhere. They have dramatically improved the current software and have apparently designed the new GUI to perform better on the given equipment. With the current flavor, they've only been able to tweak rather than making wholesale changes. They will be taking everything they have learned and applying it to a new approach aimed at a better experience for customers. Have a little faith. They have a very good track record.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

My HR24 doesn't miss recordings unless there's more than 2 things set at the same time, and that's a physical limitation not a bug. My system seems pretty good, besides some sluggishness.

I'm excited for this new evolution in software they are planning for this equipment. A whole new HD user experience will help in many ways, including the subject of this thread. With more screen real estate, the in guide ads will not be as intrusive. On a stretched SD guide, 4 lines of ads take up so much room, you might as well use the blue button and scroll through the 1 line guide.

So bring it on DirecTV. I can't wait for this improvement.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Their track record is actually very, very good..


I don't see how you can say that with a straight face. The HR2x software is much better than it was when it was released, but that's only because it was truly awful. It has been a *very* bumpy ride. Hopefully the HD GUI allows them to fully wipe away the remains of this old system, and start fresh. Everything I have heard is extremely positive, so hopefully that holds true when it's running on millions of boxes.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Juppers said:


> not respond to the remote at all, and response to the remote severely delayed i.e. greater than 20 seconds after the button press. I've seen audio dropouts and total audio loss coming out of trickplay, and I've seen video stutter when catching up to live after watching in the buffer. And this is just in the last week since the new version was pushed.


What I have been seeing for a very long time now. Slower response recently, but trickplay a/v pauses have been happening for seems like a year now.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> What "basic" functions fail? Their track record is actually very, very good..


CIG


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"joed32" said:


> CIG


Which has been corrected.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Which has been corrected.


If by corrected you mean it mostly works, then sure. But it's still not fully functional.


----------



## David MacLeod (Jan 29, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> If by corrected you mean it mostly works, then sure. But it's still not fully functional.


never will be, stuff in 500+ area has never been right for me.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Why would you not just establish a favorites list rather than use CIG anyway?


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Why would you not just establish a favorites list rather than use CIG anyway?


First you say CIG works, then when it's pointed out that it doesn't you ask why anyone would use CIG anyway. :nono2:

Favorites lists need to be curated, CIG is _supposed_ to just automatically show the channels you get. The benefit is obvious.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> First you say CIG works, then when it's pointed out that it doesn't you ask why anyone would use CIG anyway. :nono2:
> 
> Favorites lists need to be curated, CIG is _supposed_ to just automatically show the channels you get. The benefit is obvious.


...what exactly is your point? Yes, I said it works. I thought it had been fixed. I've only checked it a few times and hadn't noticed that there were still issues. Regardless of that, I still see no reason to use it. If you really want to browse through every single channel you get, rather than the ones you actually watch, be my guest. I would prefer to add new channels to my favorites list as the come along.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> ...what exactly is your point?


You're way too quick to jump to DirecTV's defense.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> You're way too quick to jump to DirecTV's defense.


In your opinion. I'm simply trying to make my way through the nonsense and provide some rational thoughts to the discussion. Folks are getting worked up about a GUI that is about to be replaced. I'm not "defending" anyone.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> provide some rational thoughts


:lol: you definitey provided some humor right there.


Hoosier205 said:


> I'm not "defending" anyone.


If you say so.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Jeremy W said:


> :lol: you definitey provided some humor right there.
> 
> If you say so.


Not to mention that you sounded very optimistic about the new GUI in another thread. So I am surprised to see you side with someone who is being incredibly pessimistic about it.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

It's not October yet. So any GUI concern until then is valid, not nonsense.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

mx6bfast said:


> It's not October yet. So any GUI concern until then is valid, not nonsense.


...we are talking about dealing with ads we have had for a while now until October. They are there now. They aren't going anywhere until the new GUI appears. It's a temporary annoyance. Are we really that impatient? The indication is that they will have a better way of displaying them within the new GUI.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Not to mention that you sounded very optimistic about the new GUI in another thread.


That is true, but it doesn't change how I feel about DirecTV's development track record to date.


Hoosier205 said:


> So I am surprised to see you side with someone who is being incredibly pessimistic about it.


The HD GUI isn't out yet, so I can't include it in how I feel about DirecTV's development track record. Hopefully the HD GUI and the underlying changes turn things around. From everything I've heard, it's going to be great.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> ...we are talking about dealing with ads we have had for a while now until October. They are there now. They aren't going anywhere until the new GUI appears. It's a temporary annoyance. Are we really that impatient? The indication is that they will have a better way of displaying them within the new GUI.


Temporary, but with the new GUI will have a better way of displaying them?  So they are permanent?


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

mx6bfast said:


> Temporary, but with the new GUI will have a better way of displaying them?  So they are permanent?


Their placement and utilization...the issue people are complaining about...are temporary. It has been indicated that that it was a temporary, but necessary evil due to software limitations. They will have a better way of providing that information with the new GUI apparently. We have to wait and see how they intend to do that. Complaining about their implementation in the current GUI serves no purpose.


----------



## cwpomeroy (Aug 8, 2007)

"Hoosier205" said:


> Their placement and utilization...the issue people are complaining about...are temporary. It has been indicated that that it was a temporary, but necessary evil due to software limitations. They will have a better way of providing that information with the new GUI apparently. We have to wait and see how they intend to do that. Complaining about their implementation in the current GUI serves no purpose.


No offense but they are hardly a 'necessary evil'. They could tone them down, then them out or remove altogether. They make reading the guide difficult and annoying.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"cwpomeroy" said:


> No offense but they are hardly a 'necessary evil'. They could tone them down, then them out or remove altogether. They make reading the guide difficult and annoying.


Sure they are...to DirecTV. Apparently they do their intended job. They have a purpose.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Since when did temporary mean 3+ years, or put another way, over 1200 days, at least from the time of this first post. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=128025. I have been following that thread since the day it started and have not seen any mention of it being temporary by D*. So again, I ask you, where is the proof that D* has said this is temporary.

But also you have contradicted yourself a few times saying they are temporary but yet they will be better displayed with the new GUI (not to mention CIG being "fixed"). I'm sorry but do you even know what you are talking about? If you are going to post information as proof please have data to back it up. I could just say there are no more spam banners in the guide, but where is my proof?

Having 1 person say their dad clicked on one of the spam banners does not prove to D* that it is working. Know why, because I have never clicked on one, ever. So after 1200 days why do the 77% of people have to deal with them when they are only serving 1/4th of this population? Give us the option of turning them off.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

mx6bfast said:


> Having 1 person say their dad clicked on one of the spam banners does not prove to D* that it is working.


DirecTV does track the clicks, and Satelliteracer has mentioned that they work. Unfortunately.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I hate to admit it, but I use the banners above 501 to get quick access to on demand stuff.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I hate to admit it, but I use the banners above 501 to get quick access to on demand stuff.


Damn it you need to be part of the solution, not part of the problem! :lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Jeremy W said:


> Damn it you need to be part of the solution, not part of the problem! :lol:


At least I don't use or like the other ones, though. Oh wait...I used the Damages one yesterday. Sorry guys. :lol:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> At least I don't use or like the other ones, though. Oh wait...I used the Damages one yesterday. Sorry guys. :lol:


You're single-handedly keeping the guide ads around!


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> At least I don't use or like the other ones, though. Oh wait...I used the Damages one yesterday. Sorry guys. :lol:


Which one, there are about 5 - 8 of them?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> I hate to admit it, but I use the banners above 501 to get quick access to on demand stuff.


Damn you! :lol:


----------



## rainydave (May 28, 2006)

Can someone throw up a screen shot of these "annoying" in-guide ads? I've never seen more than 1 on a page.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> I hate to admit it, but I use the banners above 501 to get quick access to on demand stuff.


I use them too. They don't bother me.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

rainydave said:


> Can someone throw up a screen shot of these "annoying" in-guide ads? I've never seen more than 1 on a page.


Switch your guide to all channels and go to channel 500. You'll see plenty of them.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Beerstalker said:


> Switch your guide to all channels and go to channel 500. You'll see plenty of them.


Not all receivers show the same amount. If he only has a HD receiver he would only see 1. Most of them are for on demand now.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I have a spare cisco 3750 switch I could borrow from work and setup a span port and do some traffic monitoring to the HR's. Maybe the banner ads come from a server we could block, either dns or router acl.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

cypherx said:


> I have a spare cisco 3750 switch I could borrow from work and setup a span port and do some traffic monitoring to the HR's. Maybe the banner ads come from a server we could block, either dns or router acl.


Nope. DIRECTV sends everything except VOD via satellite.

Edit: sorry, TV Apps data is also internet based.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

"Tom Robertson" said:


> Nope. DIRECTV sends everything except VOD via satellite.
> 
> Edit: sorry, TV Apps data is also internet based.
> 
> ...


Ok good to know. Less trouble for me.


----------



## djzack67 (Sep 18, 2007)

Being beaten over the head with this ads, I know refuse to watch Damages


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

djzack67 said:


> Being beaten over the head with this ads, I know refuse to watch Damages


Yes, I got a phone call telling me to watch Damages. I wouldn't watch it now if it was the only thing on. I did send an e-mail to opt out of future calls and got a good response.


----------



## nickj3234 (Mar 9, 2013)

I've grown extremely tired of the banner adds, and decided to hit the web to look for some relief, what I've found is a sea of irritated DTV customers and what appears to be no solution. After playing around with my guide I did find a way to relieve some of the pain and thought I would share my results, please forgive me if this has already been posted. What I did was change my settings to show all channel's HD and SD duplicates, the banner adds are linked to the HD channel below the add, in my guide I unchecked all the HD channels below the banner adds and checked the SD duplicate. I was able to get rid of all banner adds except 2, which makes browsing the guide a lot more pleasurable. :grin:


----------



## ts7 (Nov 1, 2011)

nickj3234;3192579 said:


> I've grown extremely tired of the banner adds, and decided to hit the web to look for some relief, what I've found is a sea of irritated DTV customers and what appears to be no solution. After playing around with my guide I did find a way to relieve some of the pain and thought I would share my results, please forgive me if this has already been posted. What I did was change my settings to show all channel's HD and SD duplicates, the banner adds are linked to the HD channel below the add, in my guide I unchecked all the HD channels below the banner adds and checked the SD duplicate. I was able to get rid of all banner adds except 2, which makes browsing the guide a lot more pleasurable. :grin:


Doesn't that then tune the SD version of the channel rather than the HD when selected?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ts7 said:


> Doesn't that then tune the SD version of the channel rather than the HD when selected?


Yes, it does.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

nickj3234 said:


> I've grown extremely tired of the banner adds, and decided to hit the web to look for some relief, what I've found is a sea of irritated DTV customers and what appears to be no solution. After playing around with my guide I did find a way to relieve some of the pain and thought I would share my results, please forgive me if this has already been posted. What I did was change my settings to show all channel's HD and SD duplicates, the banner adds are linked to the HD channel below the add, in my guide I unchecked all the HD channels below the banner adds and checked the SD duplicate. I was able to get rid of all banner adds except 2, which makes browsing the guide a lot more pleasurable. :grin:





ts7 said:


> Doesn't that then tune the SD version of the channel rather than the HD when selected?





RunnerFL said:


> Yes, it does.


So you get rid of the ads in the guide and just have to watch everything in SD, perfect!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

RACJ2 said:


> So you get rid of the ads in the guide and just have to watch everything in SD, perfect!


Not exactly what I'd call a fix.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Cutting off the nose to spite the face :lol:


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

At lest it's not as bad as it is on cables I-guide where they are on each page.


----------



## nickj3234 (Mar 9, 2013)

Didn't say my plan was perfect, your only swapping a couple HD channels for SD, it's something I can live with, to get rid of some of the banners.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

My son has an HD receiver ( NON DVR ) and his menu does not have any banner ads in it of any kind.
I guess we could hook up a DVR just for record and playback and it we are surfing the guide we could use the non DVR to eliminate the ads.
Of course that ads money to our bill and is not a real solution for most of us.

I called and complained about those ads.
If the ones that had Info could be viewed once and erased and not have them pop up again it would be better. Now, if you watch one and delete it, it will be back in a little while.

I prefer that we have the choice of turning them off or not.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

For a while I used my H25 as a front end to my system other than series management etc.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

2 years since this thread has been started and Directv hasn't done a thing about an option to remove them.

What a surprise!:nono2:


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

damondlt;3192829 said:


> 2 years since this thread has been started and Directv hasn't done a thing about an option to remove them.
> 
> What a surprise!:nono2:


I don't think they will. Cable isn't doing anything about their in guide ads. Why should DirecTV?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> 2 years since this thread has been started and Directv hasn't done a thing about an option to remove them.
> 
> What a surprise!:nono2:


You're never going to see such an option. Ads generate revenue and DirecTV is a company that survives on revenue.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

cypherx said:


> I don't think they will. Cable isn't doing anything about their in guide ads. Why should DirecTV?


I never saw any guide adds from our cable provider, and my mother currently has their HD DVR. In the mail box yes, on their Interactive and VOD yes, But i've yet to see one in the channel guide.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> You're never going to see such an option. Ads generate revenue and DirecTV is a company that survives on revenue.


Oh our billions of dollars in payments isn't enough??
I can Pay Pandora $4 per month and get no ads, But Directv can't ?


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

damondlt;3192928 said:


> I never saw any guide adds from our cable provider, and my mother currently has their HD DVR. In the mail box yes, on their Interactive and VOD yes, But i've yet to see one in the channel guide.


Comcast and Service Electric both have a huge banner at the bottom of the guide. They used to be able to fit 6 channels on screen at a time until a few years ago when they deployed ads in iGuide. That reduced it to 5 listings at once, plus interferes with the down arrow (have to use pg down now).

Passport Echo 3.5 and later have an ad at the lower right attached to the 'C' button. Push C and it goes full screen for more info. Though that's not as intrusive as DirecTV or iGuide since you would have to push C, it doesn't interfere with scrolling.

Not sure about fios as I haven't had a lot of hands on with it.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

damondlt said:


> 2 years since this thread has been started and Directv hasn't done a thing about an option to remove them.
> 
> What a surprise!:nono2:


It's not a surprise. I'm not surprised when I see ads in the Newspaper, commercials on TV, or ads on the radio - regardless of how long people have complained about them.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> , commercials on TV, .


 Yep so Directv needs to force PPV down our throats?

We are customers , we know where to fine them.

I'll stick with the 80% tile of this thread. Get rid of the ads!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm sure everyone would rather they weren't there, just like I'd rather not have any of the other ads I mentioned, but I also realize it's a business and it brings in money for D*. If I was running it, there'd probably be more of them.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> You're never going to see such an option. Ads generate revenue and *DirecTV is a company that survives on revenue.*


Just had to point out that I burst out laughing at this. What company doesn't? (besides public contractors) :lol:


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

damondlt;3192956 said:


> Yep so Directv needs to force PPV down our throats?
> 
> We are customers , we know where to fine them.
> 
> I'll stick with the 80% tile of this thread. Get rid of the ads!


It isn't as if they're on every page. There are only a few pages and three overwhelming majority are ad free.

Mike


----------



## rickclem (Feb 20, 2013)

If the ads contribute in keeping my high costs down, I'm all for it. If not, we should have an option to opt out.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

rickclem said:


> If the ads contribute in keeping my high costs down, I'm all for it. If not, we should have an option to opt out.


The ads have nothing to do with what you pay. They are purely revenue for Directv.

If enough people complain about them, and Directv decides they cost more revenue or good will thanthey bring in, they will stop.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

The biggest issue I have is all of those ads are back to back when I type in 501 to see what's on the premium channels. Also it slows the scrolling down. If the ads are between 499 and 501, the. I shouldn't see them unless I type 499. However that's not the case.

The issue with using a non DVR as the front end is no to do / playlist management. There's no DVR percent full indicator and no way to download on demand (which is strange considering it should use your DVR via Moca to do so).

I'd like to see if the HR44 slows down as much when scrolling past the spam. Really they need to work more on direct frame buffer and get the performance fixed and maybe it wouldn't be such a bear.

Oh last but least DirecTv thinks they are being helpful with a banner advertising a new HD channel. Issue is that it's tied to the SD channel which disappears when a new a new HD duplicate goes live.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

ndole said:


> Just had to point out that I burst out laughing at this. What company doesn't? (besides public contractors) :lol:


Well it has to be spelled out for people sometimes.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Directv ads can be removed by watching them and skipping to the end to delete (since its apparently recording ads) But they'll come back eventually, PPV ads you can't remove but to minimize PPV ads remove the PPV channels from your custom favorites list.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

I guess some people don't have enough to complain about.


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

Diana C;3193127 said:


> I guess some people don't have enough to complain about.


Like yourself?


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Touché.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

damondlt;3192829 said:


> 2 years since this thread has been started and Directv hasn't done a thing about an option to remove them.
> 
> What a surprise!:nono2:


Of course not. Why would they? That doesn't make one bit of sense.


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Of course not. Why would they? That doesn't make one bit of sense.


Why not? You can elect not to see the ad banner on Dish.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> Of course not. Why would they? That doesn't make one bit of sense.


I forgot how sensible you are !:hurah:

An "on off" switch would make sence.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

The few that want the adds or don't care, well the tiny amount of you have what you want.

Now give the other 80% an ad free option.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

damondlt said:


> The few that want the adds or don't care, well the tiny amount of you have what you want.
> 
> Now give the other 80% an ad free option.


Wouldn't that negate the purpose of the ads?

Mike


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't let it bother me especially on the HR24 but on the HR22 that's a different story. That's why I use the blue button for the mini guide.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

We should not have to be inturded upon in the Guide with an AD.
One of the reasons we got DVRs was to be able to FF thru ads in the programming.
Now they are thrust right in the way and we can't get rid of them.
It is just not right to do this to us.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Yeah pressing 1 button to skip over the ads is so brutal to do. It's bad enough we actually have to push any button to do anything. These receivers should read our minds. Then there's the whole idea of advertising...I can't understand why DirecTV would advertise anything. Companies who advertise are stupid, especially ones that allow another company to pay them for ad space.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm worried that the more we remove ads from TV the more expensive it's going to get. It's one of the reasons I'm not a fan of dish's Auto-Hop. If we eliminate the ads/commercials all together, sooner or later, it will impact my wallet. 

With broadcasters increasingly wanting to recoup their lost commercial revenues by negotiating higher carriage fees from the service providers that spiral to increasing our bills seems to be in full swing. 

There has to be balance between ads/commercials and our bills.

Mike


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Yeah pressing 1 button to skip over the ads is so brutal to do.


Exactly what I was thinking. Hit channel down once and *poof* a whole page of ads is gone. Such a hardship.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

jimmie57;3193182 said:


> We should not have to be inturded upon in the Guide with an AD.
> One of the reasons we got DVRs was to be able to FF thru ads in the programming.
> Now they are thrust right in the way and we can't get rid of them.
> It is just not right to do this to us.


Just look at what they did to the website, I'm starting to think directv is a ad supporter, I don't mind if they advertise their audience channel but opt us out of PPV ads, We all know what Dish is their position on this.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> I'm worried that the more we remove ads from TV the more expensive it's going to get. It's one of the reasons I'm not a fan of dish's Auto-Hop. If we eliminate the ads/commercials all together, sooner or later, it will impact my wallet.
> 
> With broadcasters increasingly wanting to recoup their lost commercial revenues by negotiating higher carriage fees from the service providers that spiral to increasing our bills seems to be in full swing.
> 
> ...


Not only higher fees but more and more shows are building commercials into the show itself and/or we're getting more and more "bugs" on screen during shows.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Mike Bertelson said:


> I'm worried that the more we remove ads from TV the more expensive it's going to get.
> Mike


And thats any different now? We have ads and its still not enough? Maybe its time to clean house at Directv.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

There is other areas that ads can stay mainly the message banner or devote a channel mainly for ads besides PPV preview channels, Or even make a App for ads and keep them there.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

acostapimps said:


> There is other areas that ads can stay mainly the message banner or devote a channel mainly for ads besides PPV preview channels, Or even make a App for ads and keep them there.


Agree, Put it in our Mailbox.

All those ads do is prevent me from wanting anything they show.

Same as the telemarketers.


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

Ah for the good old days of C band IRDs with base band video out , no bugs or logos . :hurah:


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Well I can't complain too much since comcrap is the same way or worst on their DVR's


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

acostapimps said:


> Well I can't complain too much since comcrap is the same way or worst on their DVR's


I don't get way that makes it ok?

Comcast also charges $20 a box, too. So if Directv Charged $19 that would be ok cause comcast charges $20? :hurah:


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

damondlt said:


> Agree, Put it in our Mailbox.
> 
> All those ads do is prevent me from wanting anything they show.
> 
> Same as the telemarketers.


+1


----------



## ChuckZ (Aug 17, 2009)

I agree with alot of others, that the email ads, banner ads and (because I pay by credit card but choose to get a paper bill mailed to me) I also get some of the same show notifications in their flier insert.

With so much advertising already during a half hour of a show, I have a fabulous idea...why not have 20 minutes every half hour of ads and then 10 minutes of a show. That's what it's close to anyway...only the opposite. If you watch any NASCAR, they have around 5 minutes of every race with mini ads that are thrown in as sponsors of certain race facts etc...that's on top of the other regular ads that take up about 1/3 of the race.

ChuckZ
Harvest, AL


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> And thats any different now? We have ads and its still not enough? Maybe its time to clean house at Directv.


What a great idea!!! Clean house at one of the most successful TV providers in the country. It's always a great idea to fire people who make money for a company.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

ChuckZ said:


> I agree with alot of others, that the email ads, banner ads and (because I pay by credit card but choose to get a paper bill mailed to me) I also get some of the same show notifications in their flier insert.
> 
> With so much advertising already during a half hour of a show, I have a fabulous idea...why not have 20 minutes every half hour of ads and then 10 minutes of a show. That's what it's close to anyway...only the opposite. If you watch any NASCAR, they have around 5 minutes of every race with mini ads that are thrown in as sponsors of certain race facts etc...that's on top of the other regular ads that take up about 1/3 of the race.
> 
> ...


You hate ads, but watch NASCAR? That entire sport is predicated on ads.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

damondlt;3193165 said:


> I forgot how sensible you are !:hurah:
> 
> An "on off" switch would make sence.


It would defeat their intended purpose and we have been told before that they are very effective.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

By all means, let the ads continue. perhaps they are doing it to build extra income to get new engineers who actually can do things without bugs.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Look if those ads stay in the message inbox that'll be ok since we can delete or ignore those, or create a folder or mailbox for all ads not just for instructions or features, Or do like the Directv ads where you can watch and delete them but don't show up again, I understand ads create revenues but if directv got by with the old SD GUI with no ads I don't see why they can't do it now, All I'm saying is there is a lot of options where they could place ads not just on the guide.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

Everyone is doing it today... see a T-Mobile phone lately?..my god, ads,ads, ads.... No wonder why rooting and commercial skips are huge. But the more it's circumvented the more they gonna find other ways to do it. There is just no way of escaping it regrettably. Dealing with it the best we can is only option.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

acostapimps;3193339 said:


> Look if those ads stay in the message inbox that'll be ok since we can delete or ignore those, or create a folder or mailbox for all ads not just for instructions or features, Or do like the Directv ads where you can watch and delete them but don't show up again, I understand ads create revenues but if directv got by with the old SD GUI with no ads I don't see why they can't do it now, All I'm saying is there is a lot of options where they could place ads not just on the guide.


The ads are where they are for a reason and, again, we've been told they are very effective.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Hoosier205 said:


> The ads are where they are for a reason and, again, we've been told they are very effective.


Sure. To bring additional revenue to some ppl, as customer's fee cover all expenses with good margin.


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

I watch so much TV from the DVR, the ads on the guide are not a major issue for me, but on the occasions when I do use the guide, they are VERY annoying. I'd like a way to turn them off.

If DirecTV had a free programming tier, yeah, I could see a plethora of ads on that, but when I'm chucking out $185/mo, I think I've earned some consideration for at least a minor reduction in this regard.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

P Smith said:


> Sure. To bring additional revenue to some ppl, as customer's fee cover all expenses with good margin.


Who is 'some people' within DIRECTV? Are you suggesting that someone is pocketing ad revenue? :lol:

It's apparent that there are very few people here who understand how business works.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Sure. 
For "understanding" I would imagine you've seen factual account sheets. Or else you are same spectator-speculator as anyone here .


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

P Smith said:


> Sure.
> For "understanding" I would imagine you've seen factual account sheets. Or else you are same spectator-speculator as anyone here .


Understanding is an ironic topic here :lol:


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

P Smith;3193568 said:


> Sure.
> For "understanding" I would imagine you've seen factual account sheets. Or else you are same spectator-speculator as anyone here .


What are you even talking about? English please.


----------



## mrdobolina (Aug 28, 2006)

Once again, #firstworldproblems

Did any of your guide browsing and button pushing eventually lead to watching crystal clear HD picture on your huge flat panel TV? Were you forced to click on and read every word of every guide ad or else risk having your DVR locked up remotely so you could never watch tv again? Did the DirecTV police knock on your door after you pushed the channel down button (a whole .2 of a second out of your life) and say "Now you must pay $4.99 and you will be forced to watch 'Smurfs 2: Electric Smurfaloo' as compensation for skipping over those ads?" Did your guide browsing get interrupted so badly that you were unable to record programs for later viewing on your own schedule?

I hope your life wasn't ruined by those ads. But, rejoice, there is a solution: Dig one of the really old receivers out of your basement, set it up, and activate it. You know the ones: SD only, no Picture in Guide, no recording functionality, takes 30 seconds to load the guide. All of this can be yours for the low, low price of no more in guide ads.

Really? _Really?_ When I want to watch HBO, I plug 500 into my guide. 501 comes up on the bottom of the guide with 4 lines of ads above it. All I say is "Ohhh, pretty colors" and before those words are out of my mouth I have already pushed the channel down button and they're gone!

But, I must say, I hope DBSTalk gets rid of the location field in everyone's profile. I'm sick of reading about the likes of "Sunny Southern California" or "Denver". That advertising makes me want to go there, and the forum doesn't even get paid for it. :grin:


----------



## bobkvjr (Aug 4, 2007)

touch a nerve eh?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

mrdobolina;3193760 said:


> Really? Really? When I want to watch HBO, I plug 500 into my guide. 501 comes up on the bottom of the guide with 4 lines of ads above it. All I say is "Ohhh, pretty colors" and before those words are out of my mouth I have already pushed the channel down button and they're gone
> But, I must say, I hope DBSTalk gets rid of the location field in everyone's profile. I'm sick of reading about the likes of "Sunny Southern California" or "Denver". That advertising makes me want to go there, and the forum doesn't even get paid for it. :grin:


They are annoying but you can make a custom favorites list to get rid of those ads specifically, It's the PPV/VOD(well some)ads that stay in the guide even on favorites

Social profiles sites are using it so forums are no different.


----------



## Tisby (Jun 4, 2010)

I currently have two ads between 523 & 525 w/ an HR34. When scrolling through the guide using the PAGE UP/DOWN option if the "highlighted" section lands on one of those adds it freezes the box for about 30 seconds. A reset has made it not get hung up, but I'm going to keep an eye on it and see how long it takes to bog down again. It's always nice to be able to say to a complaining customer "Yeah, mine does that too." :nono2:


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

Everything you own has some form of advertising on it. Your phone, your car, jeans, shoes...they all have logos, which are ads. They are not going away...NEVER EVER GOING AWAY! I want a pair of Nike shoes without the swoosh. I want my iPhone without the Apple Logo. I want the Chicago Stadium back instead of The United Center. I want a Ford without the giant logo on the front of the car. I want to watch a press conference after a basketball game that does not have some logo behind them. not going to happen.

As I watch ESPN now, it is the Buffalo Wild Wings halftime report. The Blackhawks have a Citgo Petroleum Power Play. NASCAR always fills up with Sunoco Racing Fuel during pit stops...should I continue?

Use the button on your remote and move on.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Those of you who complain about Ads would have loved last night's episode of Cougar Town. It was pretty much a 30 minute ad for Target.

Advertising is here to stay people, get used to it.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

luckydob said:


> Everything you own has some form of advertising on it. Your phone, your car, jeans, shoes...they all have logos, which are ads. .


Yep and they were all there when I bought them, not added after I got it home.

And your list of examples are poor at best.

I don't remember starting my car and a picture of a Dodge , and commercial telling me where to buy gas for it ever came up on the windshield.
I don't ever remember turning my phone on and an ad coming up ever! If you have that , thats internet. And thats the advertizing Highway.
My jeans and shoes, really? The name of the product, well its not telling me I should wear my Levi's to the local TGI Friday, and thats I should wear my Nike air on the way to the mall to pick up socks.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

damondlt said:


> Yep and they were all there when I bought them, not added after I got it home.
> 
> And your list of examples are poor at best.
> 
> ...


I think what he's getting at is that _you_ are advertising to _others_ by wearing/driving all of those logos and 'built in' adverts. I bet you didn't know that you were such a successful marketing guru, did you? :lol:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Those of you who complain about Ads would have loved last night's episode of Cougar Town. It was pretty much a 30 minute ad for Target.
> 
> Advertising is here to stay people, get used to it.


Thats a commercial!
Hence ADS

We pay a premium for satellite tv , we shouldn't have to be subjected to a forced brain washing of current Directv products in out Guide or Menu. There is enough of that BS in the Directv Commercials, DirecTV.com, Directv Interactive channel, Our Mail Box, the BS Phone 2 for 1 phone calls, Emails.

Sorry would just like to watch TV without Directv Trying to sell me something else every time I turn on the Guide.
Thats not much to ask when people are paying 100 to 200 dollars a month on their service already.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

ndole said:


> I think what he's getting at is that _you_ are advertising to _others_ by wearing/driving all of those logos and 'built in' adverts. I bet you didn't know that you were such a successful marketing guru, did you? :lol:


I know what he meant, and its not the same thing. My Directv Dish says Directv too, so isn't that good enough? How about my receivers, yep they say Directv. So its needs to try and sell me more when I turn it on? Sorry the products he listed don't do that!


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

damondlt said:


> Thats a commercial!
> Hence ADS
> 
> We pay a premium for satellite tv , we shouldn't have to be subjected to a forced brain washing of current Directv products in out Guide or Menu. There is enough of that BS in the Directv Commercials, DirecTV.com, Directv Interactive channel, Our Mail Box, the BS Phone 2 for 1 phone calls, Eamils.
> ...


Here's the thing dude, they're ads for movies. That's kind of what they do, and that's kind of the reason you have a subscription to the 500's, or are browsing the 100's in the first place.

I sincerely don't understand the frustration :scratchin


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

ndole said:


> Here's the thing dude, they're ads for movies. That's kind of what they do, and that's kind of the reason you have a subscription to the 500's, or are browsing the 100's in the first place.
> 
> I sincerely don't understand the frustration :scratchin


 OK Dude, 80% of the voters want change. So Directv start listening!
And they should keep them in the PPV section and not in the Premium movie section. I don't want a PPV ad in my expensive Premium movie channel section. I know where to find PPV


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

damondlt said:


> And they should keep them in the PPV section and not in the Premium movie section. I don't want a PPV ad in my expensive Premium movie channel section. I know where to find PPV


I'm not certain what you're talking about. I don't see any PPV. I'm looking at it _right now._


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

damondlt said:


> OK Dude, 80% of the voters want change. So Directv start listening!
> And they should keep them in the PPV section and not in the Premium movie section. *I don't want a PPV ad in my expensive Premium movie channel section. I know where to find PPV*


+1


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

damondlt said:


> Thats a commercial!
> Hence ADS
> 
> We pay a premium for satellite tv , we shouldn't have to be subjected to a forced brain washing of current Directv products in out Guide or Menu. There is enough of that BS in the Directv Commercials, DirecTV.com, Directv Interactive channel, Our Mail Box, the BS Phone 2 for 1 phone calls, Emails.
> ...


+1


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

ndole said:


> I'm not certain what you're talking about. I don't see any PPV. I'm looking at it _right now._


Believe me they appear there alot! Most times its between Cinemax and Starz.
There are 2 of them right now, so look harder!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> Yep and they were all there when I bought them, not added after I got it home.
> 
> And your list of examples are poor at best.
> 
> ...


When it comes to cars you need to take a second look. Whether new or used nearly all of them have the name of the dealership where they were purchased somewhere on the rear of the vehicle via sticker, license plate frame, or other means. That's advertising. Whenever I purchase a vehicle I instruct the dealership not to do that unless they intend to pay me to advertise for them.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

damondlt said:


> Believe me they appear there alot! Most times its between Cinemax and Starz.
> There are 2 of them right now, so look harder!


Ah, didn't look that far down. Forgive me, I use a lot of VOD and don't do much recording from these linear channels.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's the thing, when I type 501 to start browsing my premiums (I have HBO and Showtime), I don't want to see 4 lines taking up the screen ABOVE what I typed. 

If I type in a number, that channel should go to the very top of the screen. This is UI basics for conformity / a unified experience.

If they want to sporadically throw ads in line here and there, no big deal. To me it's that huge waste of space between 499 and 501 that irks me. First off I don't sub to Cinemax or starz, so why do I care to see banner links to their VOD? Secondly attach the banner for the VOD to the top of each premium... Not all at the top of HBO. So spread them out like they should be.

Third, if a channel goes HD, don't attach the banner to the SD channel. The default setting hides SD duplicates. So like the last round when things like HLN, Cooking, IFC, H2, etc went HD, a banner reminder is a nice idea, but poorly implemented. The SD channels went away (as did the banners advertising the HD upgrade). The new HD versions didn't automatically appear in the favorites list, so the guide banners wouldn't be seen either way. The only way to know when channels go HD is to subscribe to dbstalk. I doubt many folks even know of this site (in the grand scheme of things ).


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Thats a commercial!
> Hence ADS
> 
> We pay a premium for satellite tv , we shouldn't have to be subjected to a forced brain washing of current Directv products in out Guide or Menu. There is enough of that BS in the Directv Commercials, DirecTV.com, Directv Interactive channel, Our Mail Box, the BS Phone 2 for 1 phone calls, Emails.
> ...


Press channel down and get past them. Is one button press really that stressful to you?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> When it comes to cars you need to take a second look. Whether new or used nearly all of them have the name of the dealership where they were purchased somewhere on the rear of the vehicle via sticker, license plate frame, or other means. That's advertising. Whenever I purchase a vehicle I instruct the dealership not to do that unless they intend to pay me to advertise for them.


All that can be removed!
I have a 2013 Dodge Charger SRT 8, You think it has the dealership sticker or license plate frame on it ?:lol: Yea that sh$% was removed before I took the car home.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Press channel down and get past them. Is one button press really that stressful to you?


Yes it is ! When its wants to charge you for a ppv if someone presses it. I have my PPV setting at Zero just incase my kids hit one.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

damondlt said:


> Yes it is ! *When its wants to charge you for a ppv if someone presses it.* I have my PPV setting at Zero just incase my kids hit one.


That's not how that works.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Well one good thing has come out of this thread...I've added a few more people to my ignore list on this forum.....believe me, that is a good thing....we arent really paying a premium for satellite tv, its not really any more expensive or cheaper than any other tv provider....and nowadays it appears all providers have something similar. I would much prefer to have static ads in the guide than the animated ads that take up large chunk of the screen during the show I am trying to watch. Those are the ad atrocities we should really be targeting.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

damondlt;3194418 said:


> Yep and they were all there when I bought them, not added after I got it home.
> 
> And your list of examples are poor at best.
> 
> ...


Actually, my map system in my Honda Pilot shows every Honda dealer on its map and there is no way to turn them off.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

damondlt;3194430 said:


> Believe me they appear there alot! Most times its between Cinemax and Starz.
> There are 2 of them right now, so look harder!


My ad between those movie channels is one for an on demand version of a movie on encore. Not PPV. Just another choice that you already paid for.

I'm not a big fan of the ads (which are all really referenced not ads per se) but you are making a mountain out of a molehill.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

MysteryMan;3194431 said:


> When it comes to cars you need to take a second look. Whether new or used nearly all of them have the name of the dealership where they were purchased somewhere on the rear of the vehicle via sticker, license plate frame, or other means. That's advertising. Whenever I purchase a vehicle I instruct the dealership not to do that unless they intend to pay me to advertise for them.


I have them take it off regardless.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Yes it is ! When its wants to charge you for a ppv if someone presses it. I have my PPV setting at Zero just incase my kids hit one.


That's not now it works at all. You have to start watching the movie to be charged, not just click on the ad.


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Satelliteracer said:


> HBO and Cinemax VOD were launched last night for the first time on DIRECTV. As a result, those two banners were added to let customers know. There will be a more "elegant" solution down the road to inform customers, but for now that's what is used as a quick, cost effective way to let customers know those services have launched. For customers without broadband connections, they didn't even see those banners. They were specifically targeted to customers that have on Demand HD-DVRs and may not have known those services were launched.


Why not just use the messages feature to notify customers? I've been kinda of irked at the banner ads in my guide.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

markrubi said:


> Why not just use the messages feature to notify customers? I've been kinda of irked at the banner ads in my guide.


then we get the customers who are irked at the messages.

Nothing wrong with multiple paths to notify people.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

damondlt said:


> Maybe its time to clean house at Directv.


And on this forum.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

acostapimps said:


> Look if those ads stay in the message inbox that'll be ok since we can delete or ignore those, or create a folder or mailbox for all ads not just for instructions or features, Or do like the Directv ads where you can watch and delete them but don't show up again, I understand ads create revenues but if directv got by with the old SD GUI with no ads I don't see why they can't do it now, All I'm saying is there is a lot of options where they could place ads not just on the guide.


I see it differently. When they start selling Windex, I will have a problem. But now they are:

a) informational (this channel changed)
b) Other options for viewing programming you have a right to already like on demand versions of premium channel movies that they consider hot
c) options for PPV

These are all viewing choices. So, they don't bother me much at all. No more than paging past a channel I have on my favorites list that is showing a program right now that I have no interest in.

Calling them "ads" is slanting what they are. They are not ads. They aren't even trying to sell you a new package.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> Calling them "ads" is slanting what they are. They are not ads. They aren't even trying to sell you a new package.


They are clearly ads and Directv employees on this website have said they have been effective.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> My ad between those movie channels is one for an on demand version of a movie on encore. Not PPV.
> .


Um yes it is , 2 Adds for Directv Cinema, Thats PPV! All the Premium inserts, Are at the Begining of HBO. Also there is another Directv Cinemax PPV ad, in the 600, about Basketball movies.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> And on this forum.


Yep, like the 20% that just goes along with what ever Directv does!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

And the 20% that does nothing but ignore the other 562 and growing posters already in this thread over the ads.

They hate it!! 
So instead of trying to score Brownie points with Directv, maybe you could Embrace and listen.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

tonyd79 said:


> I see it differently. When they start selling Windex, I will have a problem. But now they are:
> 
> a) informational (this channel changed)
> b) Other options for viewing programming you have a right to already like on demand versions of premium channel movies that they consider hot
> ...


I am looking at one between 509 and 525 right now. It is a Life of PI Direct Cinema. Press to Watch. 
Is it FREE ? 
or are they trying to get me to watch it and PAY ?
This equates as Advertising to me.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I am looking at one between 509 and 525 right now. It is a Life of PI Direct Cinema. Press to Watch.
> Is it FREE ?
> or are they trying to get me to watch it and PAY ?
> This equates as Advertising to me.


They are trying to get you to pay!

Even the ones from 499-501 come up EVEN IF YOU DON"T SUBSCRIBE!

Sales pitch, "OH sorry you must subscribe first"


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

damondlt;3194524 said:


> They are trying to get you to pay!
> 
> Even the ones from 499-501 come up EVEN IF YOU DON"T SUBSCRIBE!
> 
> Sales pitch, "OH sorry you must subscribe first"


Exactly. I see the links to Cinemax and Starz VOD but I don't subscribe. What are Cinemax, Starz and Showtime VOD banner ads doing on top of HBO anyway? Shouldn't they be paired with the first premium channel of that said service? 
Instead of pressing 501 and seeing 6 HBO channels at once, we only see 1. Sure you can push the down arrow but then you only see 2 HBO's. Ok so lets page down. Now you see 6 HBO's, but the first one is now off the screen.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Um yes it is , 2 Adds for Directv Cinema, Thats PPV! All the Premium inserts, Are at the Begining of HBO. Also there is another Directv Cinemax PPV ad, in the 600, about Basketball movies.


Glad you can tell me what I see with my own eyes on my TV.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I am looking at one between 509 and 525 right now. It is a Life of PI Direct Cinema. Press to Watch.
> Is it FREE ?
> or are they trying to get me to watch it and PAY ?
> This equates as Advertising to me.


You missed by 3rd option?

You call the actual movies in the PPV section ads, too? Or entry points? They are choices for you to watch.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Glad you can tell me what I see with my own eyes on my TV.


Current Guide has the following adds 

56-70 Rise of the Guardians (PPV)
206-207 GSP VS DIAZ (PPV EVENT)
219-220 Universal Sports Network Free Trial (Sales Pitch)
259-260 Playing for Keeps (PPV)
276-277 Life of PI (PPV)
309-311 Universal Sports Network (Sales Pitch)
500-501 Cinemax OD ( Sales Pitch)
Starz OD (Sales pitch
Showtime OD (Sales pitch)
HBO OD (Sales Pitch)
501-502 Encore OD (Sales Pitch)
520-525 Directv Cinema, Get it before Netflix ( PPV Sales Pitch)
Life of PI (PPV)
567-568 Shorts Movie Channel ( Sales Pitch HD EXTRA)
616-618 GSP vs DIAZ (PPV Event)
624-625 BasketBall Movies( PPV Sales Pitch)
733-750 BasketBall Movies( PPV sales Pitch)
Now I left the PPV and Directv Cinema alone since they are in the PPV section 100-199 where they be long.

But the premiums, well I don't subscribe to Cinemax so it shouldn't be in my Guide if it was just for OD option. They are there to promote sales of the Premiums more so then OD access.

Most customers are well aware you can tune directly to the on demand channels in the 1,000s


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

tonyd79 said:


> You missed by 3rd option?
> 
> You call the actual movies in the PPV section ads, too? Or entry points? They are choices for you to watch.


I never go to the PPV area of the Guide.
I don't do PPv's, they are way too expensive and usually will be on HBO, Showtime, etc. in a few weeks / months.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Most customers are well aware you can tune directly to the on demand channels in the 1,000s


Glad you speak for most customers.

I guess you also speak for most customers of Comcast and Fios, who do the same thing that DirecTV does. They have a button to push for On Demand but the portals sit right in the guide. Some of them directly to particular movies. Guess you also speak for how efficient that is...so much so that DirecTV has added the little notch on the channel name to allow you to express to On Demand for that channel.

So glad you speak for all customers.

Pick a fight you can win. I would be happier with them not there but it is not worth the effort or the bitterness to complain.

So bitter that you call a free trial a sales pitch. Yes. Giving you something for free is sooo annoying.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

damondlt;3194421 said:


> Thats a commercial!
> Hence ADS
> 
> We pay a premium for satellite tv , we shouldn't have to be subjected to a forced brain washing of current Directv products in out Guide or Menu. There is enough of that BS in the Directv Commercials, DirecTV.com, Directv Interactive channel, Our Mail Box, the BS Phone 2 for 1 phone calls, Emails.
> ...


When you launch your own pay TV service...you can decide how, when, and where advertisements are displayed. It isn't a privilege you receive simply by subscribing. The ads are where they are for a reason. They also work very well where they are, based on what we have been told in the past. Logical and intelligent business decisions are not going to be changed simply because you stomp your feet and pout.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

The pesky ads coming from every small hole; before we pay less and got only these ads during viewing. Now the pollution is everywhere !

Adding to that, SW of the DVR, STB is overloaded with processes of gathering ad's data, managing it, presenting, do targeting, etc. Sluggish responses, sloppy Java applets, memory corruption, reboots and much more problems. Some of them done by additional load from the ads.

:down:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> Glad you speak for most customers.
> 
> I guess you also speak for most customers of Comcast and Fios, who do the same thing that DirecTV does. .


I don't subscribe to them so I don't care. 
Blue ridge Cable doesn't have these all over the Guide, Neither does Dish.

Looks like Comcast Subscribers Hate it too.
http://forums.comcast.com/t5/Xfinit...new-on-screen-guide-really-sucks/td-p/1196217


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Hoosier205 said:


> When you launch your own pay TV service...you can decide how, when, and where advertisements are displayed. It isn't a privilege you receive simply by subscribing. The ads are where they are for a reason. They also work very well where they are, based on what we have been told in the past. Logical and intelligent business decisions are not going to be changed simply because you stomp your feet and pout.


Was placing a Playboy TV ad a logical move?

Guess not since it was removed!

Logical would be stop the ads, instead of hounding the already current customer with ad all over the Guide, then yet Subject them to constant Directv Commercials, Emails, and Mailbox.

An "ON OFF" option is all anyone is asking for!..

Thats seems like a more then fair compromise.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

The difference with Comcast (and anyone who runs I-Guide these days) is that the ad is ALWAYS on screen at the bottom. At least with DirecTV they are (mostly) spread out and you have a few lucky pages of no ads at all.

FYI Blue Ridge Cable has an ad in the lower right corner now that they upgraded to Passport Echo 3.7.

I see today now on DirecTV when I enter 501, I see 4 back to back ads up top, then I see 501, then an encore on demand ad below. This is crazy. 

1. When you type in a number it should go to that number at the top row. Not the 4th row!

2. Why are ads for Max, Showtime, Starz and Encore crowded around HBO?! Put Max next to Max, Starz next to Starz, Showtime next to Showtime and Encore next to Encore!

3. I don't subscribe nor do I have Max, Starz or Encore in my favorites so I shouldn't see them anyway.

Other than that a sporadic ad mixed in with listings every once in awhile is ok. It could be worse and be I-Guide!


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

damondlt;3194768 said:


> Was placing a Playboy TV ad a logical move?
> 
> Guess not since it was removed!
> 
> ...


...again...go out on your if you want it done differently. It works. It isn't changing. You'll survive.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

damondlt;3194765 said:


> I don't subscribe to them so I don't care.
> Blue ridge Cable doesn't have these all over the Guide, Neither does Dish.
> 
> Looks like Comcast Subscribers Hate it too.
> http://forums.comcast.com/t5/XfinityTV-and-Equipment/This-new-on-screen-guide-really-sucks/td-p/1196217


I do hate the Comcast ones. Far more intrusive. I've used it many times. They are not "in" the guide. They are below it and you have to click twice to get through them. And they are real ads at my brothers in Philly. Not for other programming but for cars and other stuff.

Blue Ridge cable is not typical.


----------



## Karen (Oct 4, 2007)

I really don't mind them too much if there is only 1 ad on a "page." When there are 2 or 3, I have a hard time reading the guide and that is annoying. If there is an ad, a listing and then another ad, I have a hard time reading the guide in between the 2 ads. Bright color overrides the guide entry every time...


----------



## Jeffro (Dec 24, 2006)

I hope the more "elegant" solution will let us opt-out of the banner ads but the more "elegant" solution was said on 12-21-10, over 2 years ago.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

I told my wife that people were freaking out about the banner ads and she just laughed. I asked if the ads bothered her and she said "No, I just ignore them. I'm not a some high maintanence psycho." LOL


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

SPACEMAKER said:


> I told my wife that people were freaking out about the banner ads and she just laughed. I asked if the ads bothered her and she said "No, I just ignore them. I'm not a some high maintanence psycho." LOL


Best post in this thread.....:lol:


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

tonyd79;3194825 said:


> Blue Ridge cable is not typical.


They are now. Passport echo 3.7 (DVRs) and Passport 5.7 - which they recently updated to - show an ad in the lower right corner. Press the 'C' button to make it full screen and see details about it.

Does fios have ads in the guide?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

cypherx said:


> They are now. Passport echo 3.7 (DVRs) and Passport 5.7 - which they recently updated to - show an ad in the lower right corner. Press the 'C' button to make it full screen and see details about it.
> 
> Does fios have ads in the guide?


One ad? I could live with one ad at the bottom of the guide, 17 of them shouldn't be placed with in the channels.:eek2:

Lets see some screen shots of Fios, Comcast. I want to see what were missing.


----------



## rickclem (Feb 20, 2013)

I think we need to stop complaining about the ads. Now, when you hit 501 in the Guide, you get a full screen of ads. You don't even see 501 until you page down. DTV is getting revenge on us all.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Sometimes it's not about the ads but it is about the guide delays when opening or when scrolling through them where there's ads, which was never a problem before until the ads showed up, I know I criticize about the ads especial PPV ads, but I don't let it bother me much on a HR24 because of the faster response and scrolling, I can't say the same about a HR22 which has a huge delay when trying to get to the guide, and even though it has fast scrolling on the guide it completely slows down vertical searching through channels/shows.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

COMCAST may have ugly guide and ads but...

You always know the ads going to be there and their guide is a hell of a lot faster even if their DVR is ****.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Today I type 501 and I don't even see HBO ch 501 anymore!

It's the following banners:
Game of thrones catch up on demand
Wrath of titans watch now MaxOD (I don't sub)
Showtime on demand house of lives
HBO on demand GIRLS
Starz on demand Spider-Man (I don't sub)
Encore on demand bringing down the house (I don't sub)

That's all 6 slots! Push page down and it doesn't even go a full page. It scrolls enough to leave that encore ad at top. What's the point of typing 501 if it doesn't even take you there anymore!


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Maybe someone is messing with you :lol:


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Overkill


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

damondlt;3194421 said:


> Thats a commercial!
> Hence ADS
> 
> We pay a premium for satellite tv , we shouldn't have to be subjected to a forced brain washing of current Directv products in out Guide or Menu. There is enough of that BS in the Directv Commercials, DirecTV.com, Directv Interactive channel, Our Mail Box, the BS Phone 2 for 1 phone calls, Emails.
> ...


 Then leave...and go to another provider or get used to it. It is not leaving, so you have a decision to make.


----------



## Combat Medic (Jul 27, 2007)

luckydob said:


> Then leave...and go to another provider or get used to it. It is not leaving, so you have a decision to make.


Not really an option when we are bound by a contract.


----------



## luckydob (Oct 2, 2006)

Combat Medic;3196085 said:


> Not really an option when we are bound by a contract.


Sure it is...if it bothers you as much as you say, pay the fee and move on.....OR page down and move on in the guide. It really is about half a second of your time.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

cypherx said:


> Today I type 501 and I don't even see HBO ch 501 anymore!
> 
> It's the following banners:
> Game of thrones catch up on demand
> ...


Simple solution:

GUIDE>502>ARROW UP

Problem solved.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

TheRatPatrol;3196091 said:


> Simple solution:
> 
> GUIDE>502>ARROW UP
> 
> Problem solved.


That works


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

cypherx said:


> Push page down and it doesn't even go a full page. It scrolls enough to leave that encore ad at top.


That's always been the behavior, ads or not. The bottom entry of the guide always becomes the top entry when using page down. Same goes for the playlist.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

TheRatPatrol said:


> Simple solution:
> 
> GUIDE>502>ARROW UP
> 
> Problem solved.


But dude, they don't want solutions, they just want to complain...


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> , they just want to complain...


Yep untill we get the "on off " switch
Thats a solution!

Still waiting for those Comcast/ Fios screen shots????

Maybe Directv can put one in their Guide for us!

I love how the very few of you think your right, when the vote clearly shows people don't want it. And these are your fellow members
581 so far you've ignored . But don't worry Directv thanks you!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I could be wrong or it is simply my imagination but I only see 2 of those Banner Ads in my lineup now. 
I do not have any that say press here for more info.
Both of the ones I have are for the same movie, just in different locations in the guide.
Hopefully they are listening and taking action to stop them or at least limit them now.
Note that I only have 54 channels in this Favorites list which includes the HBO, Showtime, Starz & Encore channels.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

jimmie57 said:


> I could be wrong or it is simply my imagination but I only see 2 of those Banner Ads in my lineup now.
> I do not have any that say press here for more info.
> Both of the ones I have are for the same movie, just in different locations in the guide.
> Hopefully they are listening and taking action to stop them or at least limit them now.
> Note that I only have 54 channels in this Favorites list which includes the HBO, Showtime, Starz & Encore channels.


Currently there are 7 banner ads between channels 500-568 and 4 banner ads between channels 200-299. Personally I don't see what all the fuss is about. What I do find annoying is channels like USA running text messages across the bottom of the screen during prime time with people saying what they are enjoying about the program they are watching.


----------



## Rtm (Oct 18, 2011)

jimmie57 said:


> I could be wrong or it is simply my imagination but I only see 2 of those Banner Ads in my lineup now.
> I do not have any that say press here for more info.
> Both of the ones I have are for the same movie, just in different locations in the guide.
> Hopefully they are listening and taking action to stop them or at least limit them now.
> Note that I only have 54 channels in this Favorites list which includes the HBO, Showtime, Starz & Encore channels.


There are 5 above 501 on my HR24


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> Currently there are 7 banner ads between channels 500-568 and 4 banner ads between channels 200-299. Personally I don't see what all the fuss is about. What I do find annoying is channels like USA running text messages across the bottom of the screen during prime time with people saying what they are enjoying about the program they are watching.


+1 to that also. I switch channels when they do that.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Rtm;3196144 said:


> There are 5 above 501 on my HR24


Wonder why there's a difference? There are 6 attached to 501 taking up a full page on my HR24-200.

DirecTV's response? "To better inform you! Try clicking on one sometime!"


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rtm said:


> There are 5 above 501 on my HR24


I still just have 1 above 501. I do now have a new one just below 501. I do not get Cinemax so maybe that is why I do not see any more than I do at this moment.
A new Record one just popped up in the lower channels now also.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Yep untill we get the "on off " switch
> Thats a solution!


No, it's really not but whatever floats your boat...



damondlt said:


> I love how the very few of you think your right, when the vote clearly shows people don't want it. And these are your fellow members
> 581 so far you've ignored .


FYI, I voted that I did like them yet you seem to assume otherwise. Regardless of how we vote however this is one thing DirecTV isn't going to move on. This creates income for them and they're not going to remove something that would cost them income. As you've been told over and over they've proven these ads to be effective and they're sticking with them.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I could be wrong or it is simply my imagination but I only see 2 of those Banner Ads in my lineup now.


The number of ads seems to vary from day to day. Keep in mind that some aren't just ads, they are links to things that are already downloaded to your DVR that you can watch immediately.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> ...
> Still waiting for those Comcast/ Fios screen shots????
> 
> ...


A quick Google search found plenty.


















A forum complaining about Fios guide ads... http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r26379135-Ads-shown-after-pressing-qGuideq-or-qDVRq-on


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> A quick Google search found plenty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats it? The bottom of the Guide?
Wow if Directv did this I would be happy!
I'm sure so would the other 584. 
In the Guide DATA is the issue!

Thanks for posting it though, atleast someone did!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> Thats it? The bottom of the Guide?
> Wow if Directv did this I would be happy!
> I'm sure so would the other 584.
> In the Guide DATA is the issue!
> ...


Unless you page down, it constantly highlights the ad. The Fios forum link says...


> *Ads shown after pressing "Guide" or "DVR" on*
> I've had this issue show up about once a month on the old firmware, but after this most recent upgrade its happening on a daily basis.
> 
> Does anyone else get this? I press guide or DVR and then there is a 10 - 15 second lag before an advertisement screen pops up displaying some crappy PPV movie. I then have to hit exit, and press DVR or Guide AGAIN to get to the appropriate STB menu.
> ...


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Unless you page down, it constantly highlights the ad. The Fios forum link says...


I've read about the Fios, But still couldn't find a picture.

The people who voted here are well aware what they like or don't like with the ads.

So I can leave it like that! Fact is More people by a mile don't like it, and this coming out of the Mouths of Directv Members of this forum.

IMO thats accounts for something.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> I've read about the Fios, But still couldn't find a picture.
> 
> The people who voted here are well aware what they like or don't like with the ads.
> 
> ...


I bet more people don't like paying a boatload for satellite tv, but it's not going to change DirecTV's mind on pricing...just like nothing will change their mind on this.

If you had a product, then wouldn't you advertise it? If a company paid you to advertise a product your customers might like and doesn't compete with your product, then wouldn't you do it?

People can hate ads all they want, but they work and it's an over 100 billion dollar a year industry for a reason.


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

Not complaining because I use the 502 page up thing ( use to have to 501 page down to avoid them) but I currently have the 6. 

They messed up for a couple of days and had one between 501 and 502 that was a tad annoying.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm pretty sure, they are monitoring threads like that and will make "right" corrections to shove the ads into your brain.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

:new_popco

This thread is hilarious :lol:


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

ndole said:


> :new_popco
> 
> This thread is hilarious :lol:


I know! I was looking to see if the NY TAX guide inserts were gonna make heads explode:lol:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Sea bass said:


> I know! I was looking to see if the *NY TAX guide inserts *were gonna make heads explode:lol:


These can be hidden.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

damondlt;3196186 said:


> Thats it? The bottom of the Guide?
> Wow if Directv did this I would be happy!
> I'm sure so would the other 584.
> In the Guide DATA is the issue!
> ...


The Comcast ads on the bottom of the guide (every screen) require you click through them. The guide does not float with each channel. You click down the guide one channel at a time then click through the ad so you get another screen with its own ad.

But glad you immediately thought Comcast was better.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

tonyd79 said:


> The Comcast ads on the bottom of the guide (every screen) require you click through them. The guide does not float with each channel. You click down the guide one channel at a time then click through the ad so you get another screen with its own ad.
> 
> But glad you immediately thought Comcast was better.


And, comcast has 2 fewer lines of guide because of the ads-on every page.

Now, that said, the whole block between 500 and 501 has reached my limit. I usually remember to 502 then up one, though that muscle memory hasn't totally replaced the old one.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

just use special buttons [arrow up/down] to flip a page and you'll never fall on the Comcast's ads; BTW, sometimes there is none of them


----------



## Jeffro (Dec 24, 2006)

If we disconnect the internet from the receiver will any of the ads go away?


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

ndole said:


> This thread is hilarious :lol:


Yes it shows me ANOTHER REASON i dont want one of thier newer crappy IRDs!


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> A quick Google search found plenty.


The very few that have the new Xfinity X1 DVRs do not have any ads in the EPG...yet


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

tonyd79 said:


> But glad you immediately thought Comcast was better.


I don't think Comcast is better at all, I wouldn't have them even If I could have them.

You guys defense everytime is " Well Comcast and Fios do it":sure: So what??

This thread is not about Comcast and Fios. Its about Directv ,and their customers opinions.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

coolman302003 said:


> The very few that have the new Xfinity X1 DVRs do not have any ads in the EPG...yet
> 
> View attachment 31505


Nice clean look.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

sigma1914 said:


> Nice clean look.


I notice that is has 2-1/2 hours of programing instead of the 1-1/2 hours that we have and 7 rows instead of the 6 that we have.

I like it.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I notice that is has 2-1/2 hours of programing instead of the 1-1/2 hours that we have and 7 rows instead of the 6 that we have.
> 
> *I like it*.


Me too.
If I remember correctly Dish 722k also has Guide options where you could have more or less channels in the on screen guide as well as Size of the fonts. 
As much as I'm not a Dish fan, they do have a much cleaner guide, with more options then the HR's.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

X1 is nice and clean. Also check the YouTube videos. It has a "flow" to it like a modern iPhone or Android. Lot of bugs when it came out but a software update last week started going out where many have noticed some great improvements to speed and stability.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

cypherx said:


> X1 is nice and clean. Also check the YouTube videos. It has a "flow" to it like a modern iPhone or Android. Lot of bugs when it came out but a software update last week started going out where many have noticed some great improvements to speed and stability.







This Video was nice.


----------



## Sea bass (Jun 10, 2005)

damondlt said:


> These can be hidden.


Touche!


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

damondlt said:


> This Video was nice.


Yeah I like how buttery smooth it is. You can definitely tell they are using some hardware video acceleration, OpenGL and/or DirectFB. Though I have another thread on that here:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=213367

I guess they could put ads in there eventually. Time will tell.


----------



## captaink5217 (Sep 20, 2011)

I like the look of that infinity guide


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

captaink5217;3197989 said:


> I like the look of that infinity guide


Xfinity guide not infinity


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

jimmie57 said:


> I notice that is has 2-1/2 hours of programing instead of the 1-1/2 hours that we have and 7 rows instead of the 6 that we have.
> 
> I like it.


My Tivo XL4 guide has 8 channels by 7 hours. It doesnt have that high tech look of the Xfinity guide tho. I really like that.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

2 1/2 hour guide and channel logos on X1 DVR , Please make it happen Directv for us too I'm tired of ads, If Comcast and Dish can do it, I don't see why can't Directv.

I'm tired of anybody justifying for having ads on the guide, You know it gets annoying watching PPV ads even if don't admit it.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

I use PPV. It's convenient to see what's new without having to go look for it.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

ndole said:


> I use PPV. It's convenient to see what's new without having to go look for it.


How is it more convenient.?

Just because it has a flashy banner , doesn't mean its a new movie.
PPV has been in the 100's since 1994 ,doesn't get much easier then that.

We don't need PPV ad's in our regular channel guide, Keep them in the 100's where they belong.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

acostapimps said:


> 2 1/2 hour guide and channel logos on X1 DVR , Please make it happen Directv for us too I'm tired of ads, If Comcast and Dish can do it, I don't see why can't Directv.
> 
> I'm tired of anybody justifying for having ads on the guide, You know it gets annoying watching PPV ads even if don't admit it.


I agree, 
Whats funny is some were Bashing Comcast for its intrusive ads, when infact Directv is the worst!

That Xfinity Guide is nice clean and fast.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

damondlt said:


> I agree,
> Whats funny is some were Bashing Comcast for its intrusive ads, when infact Directv is the worst!
> 
> That Xfinity Guide is nice clean and fast.


Well then there you have it. Sounds like Xfinity is your choice. Enjoy your new service.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Well then there you have it. Sounds like Xfinity is your choice. Enjoy your new service.


Never know, it just might be, Too bad its not in my area. :icon_cry:


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I wouldn't go to Comcast for TV service too expensive for my taste(especially in this area for digital service tier) but I don't mind HSI, But Directv could closely follow suit with the trending price increase, If they could put options to opt out of ads then I'm all for it, that's all I'm asking for.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

damondlt said:


> I agree,
> Whats funny is some were Bashing Comcast for its intrusive ads, when infact Directv is the worst!
> 
> That Xfinity Guide is nice clean and fast.


The fact is, if Comcast or any other provider was doing what Directv was doing with the in-guide ads, they would lambasted on here. But because it is Directv, the in-guide ads are A-OK, even considered a good thing by some.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

raott said:


> But because it is Directv, the in-guide ads are A-OK, even considered a good thing by some.


:lol:

Yea I know


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

You should probably worry more about why your guide is upside down than ads.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

RunnerFL;3199062 said:


> You should probably worry more about why your guide is upside down than ads.


It shows correctly on the website but don't know why it doesn't on the app.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> You should probably worry more about why your guide is upside down than ads.


:lol:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

acostapimps said:


> It shows correctly on the website but don't know why it doesn't on the app.


 Try taking the Picture upside down and then post it .:lol::lol:


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

Hate the ads especially before HBO in the guide.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Compare this to Comcast or Dish Ridiculous Indeed

There it's fixed I guess taking the picture upside down did worked


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

DTV with ads expansion went berserk ... poor customers


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I don't care how colorful it looks it shouldn't be thrown in our faces, that's why there's message inbox for that. Regardless if there's favorites or not, With their commercials about PPV or ch 200 it shouldn't get inundated on the guide.


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 11, 2013)

acostapimps said:


> I don't care how colorful it looks it shouldn't be thrown in our faces, that's why there's message inbox for that. Regardless if there's favorites or not, With their commercials about PPV or ch 200 it shouldn't get inundated on the guide.


I agree. I just got in the habit of typing in "502" instead of "500" to skip to the movie channels in the guide. You used to be able to skip the banners by typing in "501", but they apparently fixed that.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's an issue. If I'm on ch 501 watching it and I want to check the guide, when I push guide its a full screen of ads! Ridiculous you can't even check the guide if tuned to 501 on a DVR! 

Row 1: Game of thrones catch up OD
Row 2: Max OD (why isn't this next to max?)
Row 3: Showtime OD (why isn't this next to Showtime?)
Row 4: HBO OD (redundant with GoT OD)
Row 5: Starz OD (why isn't this next to Starz?)
Row 6: Encore OD (why isn't this next to Encore?)

Sure there's the blue button mini-guide but sadly it cannot be configured to show 2 or 3 lines like on Cable's "I-guide". Or there's no Xfinity X1 or Fios like side by side "mini" guide either.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

cypherx;3201826 said:


> Here's an issue. If I'm on ch 501 watching it and I want to check the guide, when I push guide its a full screen of ads! Ridiculous you can't even check the guide if tuned to 501 on a DVR!
> 
> Row 1: Game of thrones catch up OD
> Row 2: Max OD (why isn't this next to max?)
> ...


It takes ONE button press to move past them...one.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Hoosier205;3201828 said:


> It takes ONE button press to move past them...one.


That still doesn't explain why the banners are not next to the prospective channels. 
Max OD next to 515. 
Starz OD next to 525. 
Encore OD next to 535.
Showtime OD next to 545.

Also under settings > display put a line item for mini guide size with options of 1(default), 2, 3, 4 row. I would change it to 4 row and just use the blue button mini guide 90% of the time. I liked the mini guide on cable.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

cypherx;3201835 said:


> That still doesn't explain why the banners are not next to the prospective channels.
> Max OD next to 515.
> Starz OD next to 525.
> Encore OD next to 535.
> ...


They are where they are because that is where they want them. They are very effective from what we do know. They serve a purpose. That's the only explanation any of us need. It takes a single button press to move past them. We will survive this tragic event.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Hoosier205 said:


> They are where they are because that is where they want them. They are very effective from what we do know. They serve a purpose. That's the only explanation any of us need. It takes a single button press to move past them. We will survive this tragic event.


Obviously this is not a tragedy but people are allowed to vent their feelings. There is no need to belittle people for their personal feelings. For instance, while I didn't mind a few lines of ads, I do mind a full screen. Sure, it is "one button"... plus any delay.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Hoosier205 said:


> They are where they are because that is where they want them. They are very effective from what we do know. They serve a purpose. That's the only explanation any of us need. It takes a single button press to move past them. We will survive this tragic event.


Sounds as a pastor on TV .... Or a politician.

The method of wording well known in psychology - to induce own mind in other's brain.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

How more effective can you be than simply arrowing left to the channel and following the on screen instructions to go to on demand. It clearly says press select to see on demand. If the triangle isn't clear enough then maybe color the channel cell with a colorful background indicating select me!

But still I think an EASY fix would just be put each on demand banner next to its appropriate service. I have Max, Encore and Starz hidden (don't subscribe) so why would I need to see those banners attached to HBO? Trying to download content off those other banners would result in an error for me anyway.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm not terribly upset by the ads in the guide, but it IS a bit ridiculous when you are in the guide, punch in "501" and go to a point in the guide that doesn't even show the channel you selected. You have to press page down AND down arrow once, just to see the detail of what is actually on 501!


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Diana C said:


> I'm not terribly upset by the ads in the guide, but it IS a bit ridiculous when you are in the guide, punch in "501" and go to a point in the guide that doesn't even show the channel you selected. You have to press page down AND down arrow once, just to see the detail of what is actually on 501!


Excellent observation. If the selection ended up on the channel I requested, I'm less annoyed about what is above.

Peace,
Tom


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

It used to be you type 501 and it would show 501 at the very bottom as the only channel listings. 5 rows of ads would be on top. Then we all got to discussing this in the thread here, and I swear DirecTV is playing games with us! Now 6 rows of ads! I'll stand by my solution that on demand banners should be next to their appropriate channel.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

cypherx said:


> It used to be you type 501 and it would show 501 at the very bottom as the only channel listings. 5 rows of ads would be on top. Then we all got to discussing this in the thread here, and I swear DirecTV is playing games with us! Now 6 rows of ads! I'll stand by my solution that on demand banners should be next to their appropriate channel.


I gots no problem with this solution, though the marketing people might. They must not have a problem with this many banners at home.

peace,
Tom


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps marketing people getting payroll from the ads ? Regardless if customers swallow it


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Perhaps marketing people getting payroll from the ads ? Regardless if customers swallow it


Of course they make money, it's called commission. Do you work for free at your job?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

doesn't matter, as there is no job for old man


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

They want to push the fact that some on demands can be pushed through the sattelite dish depending on bandwitdh. Hopefuly they will allow a software update to make this an option to turn off.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

RunnerFL said:


> Of course they make money, it's called commission. Do you work for free at your job?


+ 1. Agreed.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

With OWN going to HD today, how is one supposed to see the banner ad if its attached to the HD channel? Even though the number is the same, the system cannot make that connection and automatically upgrade to the HD feed of OWN on the favorites list.

With the banner ad attached to a channel that is hidden, the whole marketing reach thing is BS. There's no marketing reach at all. You would be better off sending TV Mail or emails.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

cypherx said:


> With OWN going to HD today, how is one supposed to see the banner ad if its attached to the HD channel? Even though the number is the same, the system cannot make that connection and automatically upgrade to the HD feed of OWN on the favorites list.
> 
> With the banner ad attached to a channel that is hidden, the whole marketing reach thing is BS. There's no marketing reach at all. You would be better off sending TV Mail or emails.


My guess is because very few people use the custom guides. I know most of the people I know with DirecTV never used them until I set them up for them. Most installers set it to channels I get, and hide SD duplicates, and the customers just leave them that way. So in that case the new HD channel does automatically show up in their guide, and they will see the ad and might check out the channel to see what it looks like in HD. It may also remind them to change their series links to the new HD channel.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I can understand not using custom guides with cable (in fact most provides you can't). But with as many infomercial / shopping as DirecTV has... I couldn't imagine not running a custom guide. It seriously has like 10 times more infomercial channels than cable, all in random places. Plus there's so many items that still show up under channels I get - even if you don't get them. 

I just wish the system made that connection when a channel went HD. If the channel was in your favorites, the HD upgrade should come along too. If that's not possible then simply attach the banner to the SD channel or a channel or two prior / after and mark it as unhideable (like those refer a friend or directv everywhere banners).

I understand about not wanting to mess with favorites lists. I'm just saying if the channel is the same virtual number, and its aware of that SD-HD connection. (Since hide SD/HD duplicates works correctly), then let it upgrade the channel in the list. Now if its a NEW number and has no existing SD-HD backend pairing, that I could see not messing with our lists.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Have the Guide Banner Ads increase in numbers?

We only get seven lines of guide by an hour & a half. When two or more slots are filled with ads, it kinda puts a dent my convenience to guide surf.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I hate them. I have called them more than once about these, sent several emails about them.
The one thing I suggest to them all the time is to change the Bright White area on the right end of them to the orange / yellow color like the select button and it would cut way down on the glare from them. Needless to say I get no intelligent response.

One thing I notice is that they do not show up on the NON DVR receivers. Makes me want to add one of those so I can get rid of the banner ads.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I still don't get the massive hate for them trying to let people know what new channels or channel moves that have happened.

The ppv ones are with ppv so if your looking there those should be there as well.


So that narrows it down to maybe one or two adds for upcoming new shows or somethign of that nature. That's hardly anything.

I will say however that it is beyond ridiculous IMHO that they have not made it so you see more than six channels and 90 mins at a time on screen. That's far more annoying and maddening to me.



Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## TorinTPG (Aug 11, 2013)

I can live with ads, but the silly new messages drive me crazy

It does seem the Genie handles this better and dies not always show that I have a new message

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

TorinTPG said:


> I can live with ads, but the silly new messages drive me crazy
> 
> It does seem the Genie handles this better and dies not always show that I have a new message
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using DBSTalk mobile app


Why look at the messages, there isn't anything important there. I haven't looked at any messages for over 10 years.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

inkahauts said:


> I still don't get the massive hate for them trying to let people know what new channels or channel moves that have happened. The ppv ones are with ppv so if your looking there those should be there as well. So that narrows it down to maybe one or two adds for upcoming new shows or somethign of that nature. That's hardly anything. I will say however that it is beyond ridiculous IMHO that they have not made it so you see more than six channels and 90 mins at a time on screen. That's far more annoying and maddening to me. Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


I have not seen an "Banner Ads in the Guide" about new channels.
What I see is Ads for Referring a new person,
Press here to Record now,
Ad for Sunday Ticket,
Direct Cinema Gatsby, press to select now

The above a in my Favorite Guide of only 80 channels. I never go to the PPV area of the Guide.

Edit: I am on a different TV now and the channel selection is slightly different than the one I was on when I originally posted.
I do have one in the Guide that is about the new FS1.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I have not seen an "Banner Ads in the Guide" about new channels.
What I see is Ads for Referring a new person,
Press here to Record now,
Ad for Sunday Ticket,
Direct Cinema Gatsby, press to select now

The above a in my Favorite Guide of only 80 channels. I never go to the PPV area of the Guide.

Edit: I am on a different TV now and the channel selection is slightly different than the one I was on when I originally posted.
I do have one in the Guide that is about the new FS1.


Interesting. I haven't seen one for referrals. 

Great gatsby showed up for me and is an extension of the ppv ones in a couple extra places it seems. 

But the others I have are in relation to FOX sports new channel and the move if the playboy channel. That's on channels I get by the way not even my favorites list. 

I don't recall I I have seen one for CBS sports yet but I almost always see one for new channels Or channel moves. I have never seen one for refer a friend. How odd. That should be relegated to messages only. 


Messages is a good way to find out about free previews and such as well. Otherwise I wouldn't know when they are on Most the time. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

If you add "en espanol" you can get the annoying banners in Spanish, too! They usually confine those to be in the 400s, but they are just as annoying and often are the same as the English ones. 

The only good thing about the ads is that they add some color to the guide, but the info they display is worthless. Get rid of the ads and put channel logos in the guide instead of the channel in often-incoherent jumbled letters. Most channels offer a logo (or version of it) with the name stylized like the channel. Directv already has logos that will fit there, too, the logo that displays with in the annoying banners. A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

If you add "en espanol" you can get the annoying banners in Spanish, too! They usually confine those to be in the 400s, but they are just as annoying and often are the same as the English ones. 

The only good thing about the ads is that they add some color to the guide, but the info they display is worthless. Get rid of the ads and put channel logos in the guide instead of the channel in often-incoherent jumbled letters. Most channels offer a logo (or version of it) with the name stylized like the channel. Directv already has logos that will fit there, too, the logo that displays with in the annoying banners. A picture is worth a thousand words.


See to each his own. I'd hate channel icons like dish does it takes way to much space and is distracting. Now if you offered a toggle between the channel number or icon, that I'd be ok with.

As for calling them useless... I still disagree. How else do you find out about these things? And saying coming here isn't realistic, as we are a tiny portion of dtvs actual users.

Or to say it another way.. What's the best way for DIRECTV to communicate a move of a channel or the launch of a new channel to its subscribers? 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## TorinTPG (Aug 11, 2013)

joed32 said:


> Why look at the messages, there isn't anything important there. I haven't looked at any messages for over 10 years.


It gives you that annoying "NEW" prompt anytime the banner is displayed...drives me nuts!


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

If you use a favorites list,a lot of times the banners for new channels in HD or moves do not show up. To be effective they should make them show up.

Logo's would be nice. Google image search Xfinity X1 and your likely to see a nice logo filled dark full screen guide. Dark guides are nice so your not blinded in a dark room. Still wondering why they don't at least change the color scheme on SD equipment. I know they may not have the memory for advanced graphics, but they should at least be able to alter the color palette (light blue to dark grey or something).

Take a look at the NFL Sunday ticket banner between ch 355 and 356. See the small NFL Sunday ticket logo? Small enough to fit in the row but it could be used next to the actual number in the 700's for the channel name. I think they keep extra space at the edges of the screen though as a "safe area" so it doesn't look too squished on a 4:3 TV, or cut off on TV's that have terrible overscan (lot of old rear projection TV's). 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

The problem with banners for channels that have upgraded from SD o HD is they look just like the PPV ad banners, which most of us have trained our minds to ignore.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

cypherx said:


> If you use a favorites list,a lot of times the banners for new channels in HD or moves do not show up. To be effective they should make them show up.
> 
> Logo's would be nice. Google image search Xfinity X1 and your likely to see a nice logo filled dark full screen guide. Dark guides are nice so your not blinded in a dark room. Still wondering why they don't at least change the color scheme on SD equipment. I know they may not have the memory for advanced graphics, but they should at least be able to alter the color palette (light blue to dark grey or something).
> 
> ...


Exactly. The "now HD" banner is attached to the HD channel. If you're watching the HD channel, you already know it's HD. The "Now HD" banner should be attached to the SD channel.

Logos are basic marketing. You don't need to read ESPNHD to know it's ESPN just from the style of the logo. It looks so much more professional and it's easier on the eyes. It breaks up the monotony of the black and white and gives some separation to the rows. The font does NOT need to be as big as it is and there's no reason why each channel only has 1 row of text. I shocked as to how far cable (CABLE!?!?!?) has come in guides. Comcast (in some areas), TWC (in a few areas), many Dish receivers, and others have moved to 2013. Directv has not. It's sad because, with all the software issues they're having and the lack of Pac12 Network, once Sunday Ticket is no longer exclusive... Directv has nothing to motivate me and others to stick around and put up with this.


----------



## HerntDawg (Oct 6, 2008)

Complainers complain, it is what it is.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

The logos look real good on the iPhone / iPad app. Thank goodness they don't litter those apps with random one liners.




Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I usually just ignore them except when two or more show up on the same guide page.
The real problem is that each entry takes up a row in the guide thus reducing the number of channels that can be shown on the affected guide page.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

jdspencer said:


> I usually just ignore them except *when two* or more show up on the same guide page.
> The real problem is that each entry takes up a row in the guide thus reducing the number of channels that can be shown on the affected guide page.


It the two together that I now notice mo' often.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I don't think there is some restriction what would not allow them to take all channel's rows one night


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't think there is some restriction what would not allow them to take all channel's rows one night 


Nope, no restriction. Just change favorites list to "channels I get", go to ch 100 and scroll up from there. There are multiple "full pages" of colorful rows for PPV / On Demand movies.

Makes sense though in that area. When looking for a movie, the bright colorful logo can sell a movie better than black and white text.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't think there is some restriction what would not allow them to take all channel's rows one night 


Nope, no restriction. Just change favorites list to "channels I get", go to ch 100 and scroll up from there. There are multiple "full pages" of colorful rows for PPV / On Demand movies.

Makes sense though in that area. When looking for a movie, the bright colorful logo can sell a movie better than black and white text.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Nope, no restriction. Just change favorites list to "channels I get", go to ch 100 and scroll up from there. There are multiple "full pages" of colorful rows for PPV / On Demand movies.

Makes sense though in that area. When looking for a movie, the bright colorful logo can sell a movie better than black and white text.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


Yeah actually those are perfect there. They are already ready to go, just hit play on those banners and they will start at the begging. Just like a on demand cable system, or better even.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

HerntDawg said:


> Complainers complain, it is what it is.


Complaining about peoples complaints is much worse IMO. :righton:


----------



## Skram0 (May 3, 2010)

Damn the ads are annoying. I never even glance my eyes over them so I never even understand what shpiel they're trying to pitch. In one eye out the other.

A while back I went from a perfect standard def series one DTivo to an HD DirecTV HR24. And I've noticed my guide items have shrunk, and due to the ads it's even smaller, causing me to page more through the guide than I did before. Isn't the whole thing about progress to make things better? I used to have more items in my guide, but now I don't.

Can they just make a feature to pay $1 a month more on my bill to remove those ads!?!? Come on, it's a win win. I'd PAY to get rid of those and have a full guide available. I'd even PAY if I could customize my guide to give me more lines of channels.

And it's annoying that it seems like they've added some type of logic to the ads. They can appear right at the top of the screen of your most entered channel in the guide. I've noticed this in numerous locations I go to often.

But really, I'm paying enough as it is in fees for the luxury of HD and the ability to record, that to also suffer through ads really sucks.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Ads don't annoy me like before, I mean if they do it a lot on their website, Then I see why on the Guide, especially for upcoming premiered shows, Of course the ones I don't like are the PPV OD or HBO's to clog up the Guide just to get to Ch 501, But with custom favorites I can get rid of the PPV ones.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

acostapimps said:


> Ads don't annoy me like before, I mean if they do it a lot on their website, Then I see why on the Guide, especially for upcoming premiered shows, Of course the ones I don't like are the PPV OD or HBO's to clog up the Guide just to get to Ch 501, But with custom favorites I can get rid of the PPV ones.


After awhile, these annoyance are blocked out by the mind when you don't pay attention to them.


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

I think we have gotten so used to ads on everything that they probably just don't matter that much. I think many sites and even DirecTV is there for the ads only. Does anyone actually click on them, on purpose, or watch all the commercial stations?


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

I don't even look at them anymore, after viewing them as a nuisance forever. 

They've become like ads on websites, I don't even look. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I hate them!
It is bad enough that we have to watch or fast forward thru commercials while trying to view other content but to have the company that WE PAY for TV to stick these things glaringly in our guide is just unforgivable and totally not necessary !
.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

CTJon said:


> I think we have gotten so used to ads on everything that they probably just don't matter that much. I think many sites and even DirecTV is there for the ads only. Does anyone actually click on them, on purpose, or watch all the commercial stations?


it's matter
- taking visual space out of important useful info like EPG
- taking your [brain] time to sort out relevant info out of annoying ads
- to some ppl, destabilize moods - yeah, really, to much annoyance and your brain must adjust to it
- they taking a memory what is necessary for other processes and do slow down the receivers
etc


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

cypherx said:


> Here's an issue. If I'm on ch 501 watching it and I want to check the guide, when I push guide its a full screen of ads! Ridiculous you can't even check the guide if tuned to 501 on a DVR!
> 
> Row 1: Game of thrones catch up OD
> Row 2: Max OD (why isn't this next to max?)
> ...





cypherx said:


> But still I think an EASY fix would just be put each on demand banner next to its appropriate service. I have Max, Encore and Starz hidden (don't subscribe) so why would I need to see those banners attached to HBO? Trying to download content off those other banners would result in an error for me anyway.


I know these are older posts, but they did move those banner ads next to each's appropriate service. Their no longer all attached to 501. It was changed a while back, I think at least 6 months or longer ago.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

coolman302003 said:


> I know these are older posts, but they did move those banner ads next to each's appropriate service. Their no longer all attached to 501. It was changed a while back, I think at least 6 months or longer ago.


Oh really? I'll have to check. For a long time I've just gotten used to typing in "502" when in the guide and hitting up arrow once if I want to see premium channels. So I haven't noticed since DirecTV trained me to alter my behavior.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

This topic started in 2010, I don't thing they are going away anytime soon. Time to get over it.


----------



## Mariah2014 (Apr 21, 2006)

I wish they were going away, but I agree those ads are here to stay.


PCampbell said:


> This topic started in 2010, I don't thing they are going away anytime soon. Time to get over it.


----------

